# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Πληγωμένος μετά από χωρισμό

## gl08

Ειμαι 21 χρονων, σαν ανθρωπος πολυς καλος, μαλθακος θα ελεγα με μεγαλη καλοσυνη μεσα του και προθυμος για ολα. Τουλαχιστον αυτο παρατηρουν οι γυρω μου. Πριν 10 μερες χωρισα απο μια σχεση ενος χρονου. Εγω πηρα την αποφαση να την χωρισω. Μια σχεση που στους πρωτους 4-5 μηνες ολα ηταν πανεμορφα. Μετα αρχισε να με βλεπει σαν δεδομενο, να αδιαφορει να μην "παλευει" για τη σχεση. Εγω της εξηγουσα τι δεν μ αρεσε αλλα γ αυτην παντα εφταιγα εγω και με λογια που δεν ειχα βαση ημουν εγω ο υπερβολικος. Αλλα εγω εκει, εδινα τοπο στην οργη με αποτελεσμα να παγιωνεται μια κατασταση. Μεχρι που πριν 10 μερες δεν αντεξα αλλο και της ειπα στο τηλ βουρκωμενος να χωρισουμε γτ δεν αντεχα αλλο να φταιω γ ολα εγω. Απο τοτε εγω ειμαι χαλια, τη σκεφτομαι κλαιω λυγιζω κτλ γτ χωρισα ενω την αγαπουσα. Εκανα κ μια απερισκεψια και της εστειλα και μηνυμα ανοιγωντας την καρδια μου αλλα με αντιμετωπισε επιθετικα και ειπε οτι ειναι πολυ νευριασμενη μαζι μου. Δε ξερω τι να κανω. Περνανε οι μερες και εγω ειμαι χαλια. Ειμαι και στο πτυχιο εχωντας απομεινει ελαχιστα μαθηματα και σε λιγες μερες υπαρχει εξεταστικη αλλα ορεξη για διαβασμα καμια. Τα εδωσα ολα στη σχεση αυτη αλλα δεν πηρα τπτ, αισθανομαι πληγωμενος πολυ. Δεν περιμενα τοσο εγωισμο. Απο κοινους γνωστους εμαθα οτι ειναι στεναχωρημενη κ αυτη και οτι θελει χρονο αλλα δεν το πιστευω. Ζω με την ελπιδα οτι θα καταλαβει τα λαθη της και θα γυρισει...η αποψη σας...?

----------


## λουλούδι

Εγω πιστευω οτι σε θελει, οτι δεν θα αλλαξει και οσο για το αν θα γυρισει εξαρταται απο τι χαρακτηρας ειναι.

----------


## Miliva21

Αχ....βασανα που εχει ο ερωτας...

Μηπως ρε παιδακι μου και εσυυυ με την ολη συμπεριφορα σου εβαλες το χερακι σου να σε θεωρησει δεδομενο?

Μηπως τις παρανοιξες τα φυλλα της καρδιας σου και αυτη υπογραψε σαν σταρ του σινεμα??

Οι γυναικες (οπως και οι αντρες)αμα μυριστουμε οτι ο αλλος καιγεται και αμα αποκαλυψεις την αναγκη αυτη ...το παιρνουμε και λιγο πανω μας και μετα κλαιν.....

Αυτο θα σου ελεγα αν τα ειχατε ενα δυο μηνες και σε παρατουσε 
....τωρα ομως ενας χρονος δεν ειναι και τοσο λιγος....

Μηπως εκανε το κυκλο της η σχεση σας και αρνεισαι να το παραδεχτεις?

Λες ομως οτι κατηγορουσε εσενα με το παραμικρο...αυτο μου φαινεται υποπτο...
Απο το σημειωμα σου βλεπω ολοκαθαρα εναν ερωτευμενο που θα εκανε τα παντα για εκεινη...και εμεις τα κοριτσια συνηθως οταν κατηγουρουμε τον αλλον και ειμαστε επιθετικες και σας πρηζουμε το κανουμε επδ ειναι αδιαφορος...νιωθουμε οτι δεν μας νοιαζεται κτλ....

Δεν μας λες γτ σε κατηγουρουσε ? Μηπως ησουν λιγακι κτητικος και ζηλιαρης??? Ή πιστευεις οτι εσυ συμπεριφερθηκες γενικα οσο καλυτερα μπορουσες..

Αν νομιζεις οτι ειναι αδικη και οτι εσυ εδωσες τον καλυτερο σου εαυτο τοτε κατι βρωμαει στην υποθεση....

Καποιον αλλον γουσταρει...και σε κατηγορει για να μειωσει τις τυψεις που νιωθει... ε και οτι λυπαται...λυπαται επδ εισαι καλο παιδι επδ ξερει οτι τη νοιαστηκες ενω εκεινη η μουλαρα πηγε κ καψουρευτηκε αλλον....

----------


## gl08

Το θεμα ειναι οτι στη face to face επαφη ταιριαζουμε πολυ και γενικα περναγαμε καλα στις ωραιες στιγμες μας. Τι να πω, αν με ηθελε οταν της ελεγα για χωρισμο θα με διεκδικουσε δεν θα εμενε απραγη και τις προαλλες που της ανοιξα την καρδια μου και αφησα τον εγωισμο μου στα ταρταρα δεν θα ηταν τοσο επιθετικη απεναντι μου..

----------


## λουλούδι

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι στη face to face επαφη ταιριαζουμε πολυ και γενικα περναγαμε καλα στις ωραιες στιγμες μας. Τι να πω, αν με ηθελε οταν της ελεγα για χωρισμο θα με διεκδικουσε δεν θα εμενε απραγη και τις προαλλες που της ανοιξα την καρδια μου και αφησα τον εγωισμο μου στα ταρταρα δεν θα ηταν τοσο επιθετικη απεναντι μου..


Ολα αυτα μαλλον τα εκανε απο θυμο η για εκδικηση. Μπορεις να μας πεις για τι πραγματα σε κατηγορουσε; Γιατι αλλο να σε κατηγορουσε οτι σε ζηλευε αυτη πχ και αλλο οτι τη ζηλευες εσυ.

----------


## gl08

Οχι δεν ημουν κτητικος και ζηλιαρης, ειχαν γινει διαφορες καταστασεις, ας πουμε περναγαν οι ωρες και δεν εστελνε η δεν με επαιρνε ενα τηλεφωνο, μπορει να την επαιρνα τηλεφωνο να μην το σηκωνε και να μου εστελνε μετα απο 2 ωρες διαφορα σκηνικα τα οποια ειναι πολλα. Και με κατηγορουσε προσπαθωντας να με κανει να νιωθω τυψεις. Εγω σε ολη τη σχεση ημουν κυριος και σωστος και οτι λαθη εκανα τα αντιλαμβανομουν αμεσως και ζητουσα συγγνωμη, αμα ειναι αυτα κριτηρια για να θεωρηθεις δεδομενος τοτε τι να πω. Και δεν ειναι κοπελα που θα ειχε αλλον 100% αυτο. Απλα πιστεω οτι εβγαζε απωθημενα του παρελθοντος τι να πω

----------


## gl08

> Ολα αυτα μαλλον τα εκανε απο θυμο η για εκδικηση. Μπορεις να μας πεις για τι πραγματα σε κατηγορουσε; Γιατι αλλο να σε κατηγορουσε οτι σε ζηλευε αυτη πχ και αλλο οτι τη ζηλευες εσυ.


με χαρακτηριζε καταπιεστικο ας πουμε επειδη ζητουσα πιο ουσιαστικη επικοινωνια μεταξυ μας και οχι 2-3 τυπικα μηνυματα

----------


## λουλούδι

> με χαρακτηριζε καταπιεστικο ας πουμε επειδη ζητουσα πιο ουσιαστικη επικοινωνια μεταξυ μας και οχι 2-3 τυπικα μηνυματα


Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε η εβγαζε απωθημενα οπως λες, εσυ μπορει να ξερεις και καλυτερα, η δεν σε ηθελε οντως οπως λεει η Μιλιβα. Γιατι αν σε ζηλευε πχ θα ελεγα οτι σιγουρα σε ηθελε. Αλλα αν σε θεωρουσε καταπιεστικο αυτο δεν δειχνει ενδιαφερον. Εσυ δεν φταις σε κατι.

----------


## Miliva21

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι στη face to face επαφη ταιριαζουμε πολυ και γενικα περναγαμε καλα στις ωραιες στιγμες μας. Τι να πω, αν με ηθελε οταν της ελεγα για χωρισμο θα με διεκδικουσε δεν θα εμενε απραγη και τις προαλλες που της ανοιξα την καρδια μου και αφησα τον εγωισμο μου στα ταρταρα δεν θα ηταν τοσο επιθετικη απεναντι μου..


Κρατα τις καλες στιγμες και προχωρα....

γιατι κατι μου λεει πως η κοπελιτσα γλυκαθηκε απο το ενδιαφερον που της εδειξες της αρεσε.....της αρεσες και εσυ..( γτ αν δε σε γουσταρε καθολου δεν θα καθοταν ουτε ενα μηνα ακομα και κανταδες να της εκανες) .......το ζησατε ενα χρονο ...τοσο κρατησε ...μετα ηθελε να παει για αλλα...μπορει να βαρεθηκε μπορει να θελει να δοκιμασει κατι αλλο....ομως επδ σε κατηγορει πολυ οπως λες μαλλον της ετυχε να γουσταρει καποιον αλλον......και απο τυψεις το ριχνει το φταιξιμο σε σενα..

Προχωρα και κακια μη κρατας παρα μονο τα καλα που ζησατε...

Ηταν η πρωτη σου σχεση???

----------


## gl08

> Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε η εβγαζε απωθημενα οπως λες, εσυ μπορει να ξερεις και καλυτερα, η δεν σε ηθελε οντως οπως λεει η Μιλιβα. Γιατι αν σε ζηλευε πχ θα ελεγα οτι σιγουρα σε ηθελε. Αλλα αν σε θεωρουσε καταπιεστικο αυτο δεν δειχνει ενδιαφερον. Εσυ δεν φταις σε κατι.


Και εμενε με καποιον ενω δεν ηθελε εκμεταλλευοντας τα συναισθηματα του? Μου φαινεται αρκετα χοντρο αυτο γιατι της ειχα πει πολλες φορες οτι αν εχει βαρεθει να το πει ευθεως γτ μεγαλα παιδια ημαστε και ηταν αρνητικη ΠΑΝΤΑ σε αυτο

----------


## gl08

> Κρατα τις καλες στιγμες και προχωρα....
> 
> γιατι κατι μου λεει πως η κοπελιτσα γλυκαθηκε απο το ενδιαφερον που της εδειξες της αρεσε.....της αρεσες και εσυ..( γτ αν δε σε γουσταρε καθολου δεν θα καθοταν ουτε ενα μηνα ακομα και κανταδες να της εκανες) .......το ζησατε ενα χρονο ...τοσο κρατησε ...μετα ηθελε να παει για αλλα...μπορει να βαρεθηκε μπορει να θελει να δοκιμασει κατι αλλο....ομως επδ σε κατηγορει πολυ οπως λες μαλλον της ετυχε να γουσταρει καποιον αλλον......και απο τυψεις το ριχνει το φταιξιμο σε σενα..
> 
> Προχωρα και κακια μη κρατας παρα μονο τα καλα που ζησατε...
> 
> Ηταν η πρωτη σου σχεση???


Δεν υπαρχει το θεμα του αλλου σας λεω, 100% σιγουρια. Οχι δεν ηταν η πρωτη σχεση, αλλα ηταν η πρωτη μου σχεση οσον αφορα την ενταση στα συναισθηματα

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Θα σε ξαναπαρει καποια στιγμη και αν γυρισεις θα ζησεις παλι τα ιδια.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Και εμενε με καποιον ενω δεν ηθελε εκμεταλλευοντας τα συναισθηματα του? Μου φαινεται αρκετα χοντρο αυτο γιατι της ειχα πει πολλες φορες οτι αν εχει βαρεθει να το πει ευθεως γτ μεγαλα παιδια ημαστε και ηταν αρνητικη ΠΑΝΤΑ σε αυτο


Υπαρχει και αυτη η περιπτωση αλλα θεωρω πιο πιθανο να εβγαζε απωθημενα. Της τα 'χαν κανει αυτα πρωην της, ξερεις; Δεν πιστευω κι εγω οτι ερωτευτηκε αλλον γιατι εσυ τη χωρισες, και θυμωσε κιολας. Αν ηθελε αλλον δεν θα θυμωνε, η θα αδιαφορουσε η θα χαιροταν.

----------


## gl08

> Υπαρχει και αυτη η περιπτωση αλλα θεωρω πιο πιθανο να εβγαζε απωθημενα. Της τα 'χαν κανει αυτα πρωην της, ξερεις; Δεν πιστευω κι εγω οτι ερωτευτηκε αλλον γιατι εσυ τη χωρισες, και θυμωσε κιολας. Αν ηθελε αλλον δεν θα θυμωνε, η θα αδιαφορουσε η θα χαιροταν.


Ναι της το ειχαν κανει μου το ειχε πει οτι ενας την ειχε γραμμενη

----------


## Miliva21

> Δεν υπαρχει το θεμα του αλλου σας λεω, 100% σιγουρια. Οχι δεν ηταν η πρωτη σχεση, αλλα ηταν η πρωτη μου σχεση οσον αφορα την ενταση στα συναισθηματα


Κατι εγινε....μαλλον επεσες πανω της με τα μουτρα ....της ζητησες πραγματα που εκεινη δεν ηταν ετοιμη να τα δωσει.....οχι οτι φταις εσυ αλλα εκεινη δεν μπορουσε να τα δωσει ομως ηταν σε θεση ισχυος γτ εσυ ζητουσες τα περισσοτερα...

Μηπως με το τροπο σου απο την αρχη αλλα και καθολη τη σχεση τη πιεζες συναισθηματικα να ειναι εκδηλωτικη πολυ....να νιωθεις οτι κρεμεται απο πανω σου...? Και θα σε ηθελε πιο χαλαρο..? Μηπως της εβγαζες πολλη ανασφαλεια απο τη πλευρα σου??

Γτ υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θελουν το ενδιαφερον απο τους αλλους και το διεκδικουν και αλλοι που το παρακαλανε....
Καταλαβαινεις τη διαφορα ???

Οπως και να εχει δεν ηταν φουλ καψουρα...μαζι σου.....αυτο πιστευω

----------


## elisabet

> Δεν εχεις αδικο αλλα ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ κατα τη διαρκεια τσακωμων της ειχα τονισει οτι ΑΝ για οποιοδηποτε λογο εχει βαρεθει, δεν της βγαινει αλλο μαζι μου και δε θελει να το συνεχισει γιατι αυτο φαινοταν απ τις πραξεις της να μου το ελεγε γιατι δεν θα ηταν ωραιο να μενει σε μια σχεση ενω δεν ηθελε. και καθε φορα μου ελεγε "οχι οχι δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο"


Δεν σε κατηγορώ καθόλου για τίποτα!!! Εφόσον εσύ ήθελες κάτι παραπάνω από αυτή τη σχέση, πολύ καλά έκανες και το διεκδικούσες και όταν είδες πως δεν το παίρνεις αποχώρησες.
Αυτό που για σένα ήταν όμορφο και ζητούμενο όμως για τον άλλον μπορεί να είναι πίεση χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως είναι κακός άνθρωπος. Πολύ καλά έκανες που την ρωτούσες αν νιώθει καλά και την παρακινούσες να σου μιλήσει αν ένιωθε βαρεμάρα ή οτιδήποτε, αλλά και πάλι αυτά δεν είναι πράγματα που αντιλαμβανόμαστε με την μια ειδικά σε αυτες τις ηλικίες. Η κοπέλα για να μείνει μαζί σου έναν χρόνο προφανώς κάτι ένιωθε. Ίσως να μην είχε βαρεθεί κιόλας, ίσως το μόνο "πρόβλημα" της με σένα να ήτανα υτό που σου έλεγε οτι ένιωθε πως την πιέζεις. Ο τι κι αν λέμε τώρα εμείς εδώ, υποθέσεις κάνουμε μόνο,όμως είμαι σίγουρη πως εσύ που την ξέρεις θα ξέρεις να απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση : αν την είχαμε τώρα εδώ ποιο θα έλεγε πως είναι το πρόβλημα με σένα;
Εγώ υποθέτω από αυτά που έχεις πει οτι θα έλεγε πως την πίεζες. Αυτό δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι αντικειμενικό ή όχι, όλα υποκειμενικά είναι στις σχέσεις. Εσύ λες πχ μα εγώ ήθελα να μιλάμε ουσιαστικά μια δυο φορές την μέρα, δεν ζητούσα τίποτα παράλογο! Κι έχεις δίκιο. Κι εκείνη όμως μπορεί να πει : ο γ δεν ευχαριστιόταν με τίποτα και με έκανε να νιώθω ανεπαρκής!

Καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω; Δεν έχει σημασία αν είχες δίκιο ή αν είχε εκείνη. Σημασία έχει οτι δεν μπορείτε να συμφωνήσετε σε βασικά θέματα για την σχέση σας, δεν είχατε τους ίδιους στόχους και μάλλον γιαυτό τώρα έχετε και οι δύο θυμό.

Αυτή η σχέση μπορεί να γίνει μάθημα για σένα, να σκεφτείς πως μπορείς να οριοθετείς καλύτερα αυτά που θες, να μην ανέχεσαι τόσα ώστε μετά να νιώθεις αδικημένος, να διεκδικείς φυσικά αλλά να μην παρακαλάς ή να μην δίνεις την αίσθηση του δεδομένου. Όλα αυτά δεν είναι εύκολα, ούτε μαθαίνονται από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, αλλά είσαι πολύ μικρός ακόμα κι μπορείς να το δεις αυτό ως το πρώτο μάθημα. Το μεγαλύτερο λάθος που μπορείς να κάνεις για μένα είναι βάλεις τον ευατό σου στον ρόλο του θύματος και να πεις "εγώ ο καλός που τα δώσα όλα και δεν πήρα τίποτα". Είναι λογικό στην αρχή να σε πιάνει και το παράπονο και να νιώθεις αδικημένος αλλά μην αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου να μείνει σε αυτό τον ρόλο γιατί έχεις μιαζ ωή μπροστά σου να χαρείς και να ζήσεις.

----------


## gl08

> εμ, γι αυτο σου λεω.
> εγω οταν λεω να ακουγαμε την αλλη πλευρα, εννοω την ΙΔΙΑ την κοπελα, οχι τους απρατρεχαμενους που ο καθενας κουβαλαει την δικη του μαλακια εγκεφαλου.


Οσο γ αυτο που ειπες οτι ειναι μεταξυ μας αν μπορουμε να τα βρουμε θα ελεγα πλεον οτι εξαρταται απ αυτην. Γιατι εγω "φοβαμαι" να ξαναστειλω απ την αποψη οτι δε θελω να ξαναπληγωθω..αν θελησει αυτη πολυ ευχαριστως, ουτε απ τα μουτρα θα τη παρω τπτ.

----------


## giorgos35

> πού τα είδες όλα αυτά βρε Γιώργο που λες; Είπα εγώ πουθενά όποιος ερωτεύεται να μην ανοίγει την καρδιά του; Ίσα ίσα του είπα πολύ καλά έκανε ο άνθρωπος και άνοιξε την καρδιά του και αν θες να το συνεχίσω πολύ καλά έκανε και που χώρισε αφού δεν ήταν ικανοποιημένος με την σχέση που είχε.
> Μιλάμε εδώ καθόλου για κάποιον που κοροιδεύει ή παίζει με τα αισθήματα του άλλου; Ποιος το κάνει; Η κοπέλα σημαίνει απαραίτητα πως τον κοροίδευε επειδή δεν ήθελε παραπάνω;
> Η ένσταση μου ήταν μόνο στον ορισμό "καλός". Τι σημαίνει καλός; Μπορείς να μου τον προσδιορίσεις; Γιατί συνήθως εδώ μέσα βλέπω να λέμε καλό αυτόν που ανέχεται τα πάντα.
> 
> Σ αυτή την περίπτωση εγώ βλέπω απλώς δυο ανθρώπους που δεν τα βρήκαν, δεν ταίριαξανε. Μετά τον αρχικό ενθουσιασμό ο θεματοθέτης ήθελε να το πάει ένα βήμα παραπάνω, η κοπέλα για τους χ, ψ λόγους που δεν γνωρίζουμε , δεν ήθελε. Ο μεν που ήθελε παραπάνω αλλά δεν το είχε, ένιωσε αδικημένος, η δε που δεν ήθελε να δώσει το παραπάνω ένιωσε καταπίεση. Ποιος είναι ο καλός και ποιος είναι ο κακός της υπόθεσης στον ασπρόμαυρο κόσμο σας;
> 
> Κρίνοντας από αυτά που έχει πει ο θεματοθέτης, αν ερχόταν εδώ η κοπέλα και μας έλεγε την δικιά της πλευρά ότι ξέρετε εμένα με χώρισε ξαφνικά τηλεφωνικά ο δικός μου τον οποίο ήθελα αλλά ένιωθα συνεχώς να με πιέζει και να μου ζητάει παραπάνω ενώ εγώ ήθελα περισσότερο χρόνο και χώρο για να δούμε πόσο ταιριάζουμε, τι θα της λέγατε; Οτι είναι κακιά και δεν αξίζει τίποτα επειδή στα 21 της μπορεί να ήθελε κάτι πιο χαλαρό;


τη κοπελα δεν την ενοχοποιησαμε επειδει δεν ηθελε τον θεματοθετη η επειδει ξενερωσε στην πορεια.την ενοποιησαμε επειδει καθοταν σε μια σχεση την οποια δεν ηθελε πλεον.και αντι να πιασει το παλικαρι και να πει οτι πλεον δεν νοιωθω οπως ενοιωθα και να ξεκαθαρισει και να πει γεια.καθοταν αδιαφορουσε τον κατηγορουσα με διαφορα που εβρισκε.κανεις δνε ειναι υποχρεωμενος να κατσει σε μια σχεση την οποια δν θελει αλλα υπαρχει και κατι που λεγετε διαλογος δεν γουσταρο αλλο και τερμα.αυτη με τη σταση που κρατησε εμενα πρωσωπικα τουλαχιστον μου θυμιζει κατι κομπλεξικα ατομα ανδρες-γυναικες που τους αρεσει να κανουν τον αλλον να τρεξει απο πισω τους ουτε λενε ναι ουτε λενε οχι..
οσο για το κοσμο μου μια χαρα κοσμο εχω κανει και τον γουσταρω πολυ δεν γουσταρω την κολοκοινωνια που δινουν μαθηματα ηθικης και σωστου αλλα απο πισω κοιταει ο ενας να φαει τον αλλον.μιλανε για ηθικη και ξεσκιζονται οι ιδιοι βγαζοντας τα ματια τους...ναι ζω στο κοσμο μου και το γουσταρω υπερβολικα πολυ.αν γουσταρω σεξ λεω γουσταρω σεξ.αν γουσταρω σχεση λεω γουσταρω σχεση αν γουσταρω παρτουζα το λεω εξαρχης δεν θα κατσω να το παιξω ηθικος και απο πισω να πληγωνω ανθρωπους για ενα πηδουλο.αυτος ειμαι αυτος ειναι ο κοσμος μου.ο κοσμος μου ειναι ειλικρινης.οχι γεματος με υποκριτες...

μιλησες για ανσφαλεις ατομα που αν φανε ακυρο το παιζουν θυματα και καλα παιδεια..και καταλαβα αυτο που ειπα..εδω μπορει να καταλαβα οτι νανε....

αλλα και παλι σου εξηγησα σε ποιο σημειο φταιει το κοριτση..οταν δεν γουσταρουμε κατι το λεμε..
δεν καθομαστε

----------


## gl08

> Δεν σε κατηγορώ καθόλου για τίποτα!!! Εφόσον εσύ ήθελες κάτι παραπάνω από αυτή τη σχέση, πολύ καλά έκανες και το διεκδικούσες και όταν είδες πως δεν το παίρνεις αποχώρησες.
> Αυτό που για σένα ήταν όμορφο και ζητούμενο όμως για τον άλλον μπορεί να είναι πίεση χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει πως είναι κακός άνθρωπος. Πολύ καλά έκανες που την ρωτούσες αν νιώθει καλά και την παρακινούσες να σου μιλήσει αν ένιωθε βαρεμάρα ή οτιδήποτε, αλλά και πάλι αυτά δεν είναι πράγματα που αντιλαμβανόμαστε με την μια ειδικά σε αυτες τις ηλικίες. Η κοπέλα για να μείνει μαζί σου έναν χρόνο προφανώς κάτι ένιωθε. Ίσως να μην είχε βαρεθεί κιόλας, ίσως το μόνο "πρόβλημα" της με σένα να ήτανα υτό που σου έλεγε οτι ένιωθε πως την πιέζεις. Ο τι κι αν λέμε τώρα εμείς εδώ, υποθέσεις κάνουμε μόνο,όμως είμαι σίγουρη πως εσύ που την ξέρεις θα ξέρεις να απαντήσεις στην ερώτηση : αν την είχαμε τώρα εδώ ποιο θα έλεγε πως είναι το πρόβλημα με σένα;
> Εγώ υποθέτω από αυτά που έχεις πει οτι θα έλεγε πως την πίεζες. Αυτό δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι αντικειμενικό ή όχι, όλα υποκειμενικά είναι στις σχέσεις. Εσύ λες πχ μα εγώ ήθελα να μιλάμε ουσιαστικά μια δυο φορές την μέρα, δεν ζητούσα τίποτα παράλογο! Κι έχεις δίκιο. Κι εκείνη όμως μπορεί να πει : ο γ δεν ευχαριστιόταν με τίποτα και με έκανε να νιώθω ανεπαρκής!
> 
> Καταλαβαίνεις τι λέω; Δεν έχει σημασία αν είχες δίκιο ή αν είχε εκείνη. Σημασία έχει οτι δεν μπορείτε να συμφωνήσετε σε βασικά θέματα για την σχέση σας, δεν είχατε τους ίδιους στόχους και μάλλον γιαυτό τώρα έχετε και οι δύο θυμό.
> 
> Αυτή η σχέση μπορεί να γίνει μάθημα για σένα, να σκεφτείς πως μπορείς να οριοθετείς καλύτερα αυτά που θες, να μην ανέχεσαι τόσα ώστε μετά να νιώθεις αδικημένος, να διεκδικείς φυσικά αλλά να μην παρακαλάς ή να μην δίνεις την αίσθηση του δεδομένου. Όλα αυτά δεν είναι εύκολα, ούτε μαθαίνονται από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη, αλλά είσαι πολύ μικρός ακόμα κι μπορείς να το δεις αυτό ως το πρώτο μάθημα. Το μεγαλύτερο λάθος που μπορείς να κάνεις για μένα είναι βάλεις τον ευατό σου στον ρόλο του θύματος και να πεις "εγώ ο καλός που τα δώσα όλα και δεν πήρα τίποτα". Είναι λογικό στην αρχή να σε πιάνει και το παράπονο και να νιώθεις αδικημένος αλλά μην αφήσεις τον εαυτό σου να μείνει σε αυτό τον ρόλο γιατί έχεις μιαζ ωή μπροστά σου να χαρείς και να ζήσεις.


Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει για την πρωην κοπελα μου ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ πεισματαρα, ξεροκεφαλη και εγωιστρια. Δηλαδη οταν της εξηγεις κατι με το οποιο αυτη εχει αντιθετη αποψη δεν συμμεριζεται τη γνωμη σου και προσπαθει να σου επιβαλλει το δικο της οτι αυτη εχει δικιο. Πολλες φορες οταν την πηγαινα με το συναισθημα εφευγε το πεισμα και ηταν διαλλακτικη και γλυκια. Αυτο επιχειρησα και τις προαλλες αλλα τον ηπια. Τι να σου πω, σιγουρα εχω κανει τα λαθη μου αλλα παντα τα συμμεριζομουν. Δεν γυρναγα να λεω "ποο ολο μαλακιες λες" κτλ κατι που εκανε αυτη δλδ.

----------


## λουλούδι

> τη κοπελα δεν την ενοχοποιησαμε επειδει δεν ηθελε τον θεματοθετη η επειδει ξενερωσε στην πορεια.την ενοποιησαμε επειδει καθοταν σε μια σχεση την οποια δεν ηθελε πλεον.και αντι να πιασει το παλικαρι και να πει οτι πλεον δεν νοιωθω οπως ενοιωθα και να ξεκαθαρισει και να πει γεια.καθοταν αδιαφορουσε τον κατηγορουσα με διαφορα που εβρισκε.κανεις δνε ειναι υποχρεωμενος να κατσει σε μια σχεση την οποια δν θελει αλλα υπαρχει και κατι που λεγετε διαλογος δεν γουσταρο αλλο και τερμα.αυτη με τη σταση που κρατησε εμενα πρωσωπικα τουλαχιστον μου θυμιζει κατι κομπλεξικα ατομα ανδρες-γυναικες που τους αρεσει να κανουν τον αλλον να τρεξει απο πισω τους ουτε λενε ναι ουτε λενε οχι..
> οσο για το κοσμο μου μια χαρα κοσμο εχω κανει και τον γουσταρω πολυ δεν γουσταρω την κολοκοινωνια που δινουν μαθηματα ηθικης και σωστου αλλα απο πισω κοιταει ο ενας να φαει τον αλλον.μιλανε για ηθικη και ξεσκιζονται οι ιδιοι βγαζοντας τα ματια τους...ναι ζω στο κοσμο μου και το γουσταρω υπερβολικα πολυ.αν γουσταρω σεξ λεω γουσταρω σεξ.αν γουσταρω σχεση λεω γουσταρω σχεση αν γουσταρω παρτουζα το λεω εξαρχης δεν θα κατσω να το παιξω ηθικος και απο πισω να πληγωνω ανθρωπους για ενα πηδουλο.αυτος ειμαι αυτος ειναι ο κοσμος μου.ο κοσμος μου ειναι ειλικρινης.οχι γεματος με υποκριτες...
> 
> μιλησες για ανσφαλεις ατομα που αν φανε ακυρο το παιζουν θυματα και καλα παιδεια..και καταλαβα αυτο που ειπα..εδω μπορει να καταλαβα οτι νανε....
> 
> αλλα και παλι σου εξηγησα σε ποιο σημειο φταιει το κοριτση..οταν δεν γουσταρουμε κατι το λεμε..
> δεν καθομαστε


Συμφωνω με γιωργο.

----------


## gl08

Ναι συμφωνω με γιωργο. Οτι αμα δεν ηθελε ή ενιωθε οτι δεν της εβγαινε να μ επιανε να μου το πει και να μην εμενε μαζι μου γιατι εγω την πιστευα και επενδουσα σε κατι. Τωρα βεβαια αμα φοβοταν να το πει κτλ δε ξερω ειναι αλλο θεμα :/

----------


## Remedy

> Ναι συμφωνω με γιωργο. Οτι αμα δεν ηθελε ή ενιωθε οτι δεν της εβγαινε να μ επιανε να μου το πει και να μην εμενε μαζι μου γιατι εγω την πιστευα και επενδουσα σε κατι. Τωρα βεβαια αμα φοβοταν να το πει κτλ δε ξερω ειναι αλλο θεμα :/


μπορει να σε ηθελε, αλλα με λιγοτερη πιεση, οπως κι εσυ την ηθελες, αλλα με περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον απο αυτο που εδειχνε.
δεν ειναι ολα ασπρο- μαυρο.

----------


## gl08

> μπορει να σε ηθελε, αλλα με λιγοτερη πιεση, οπως κι εσυ την ηθελες, αλλα με περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον απο αυτο που εδειχνε.
> δεν ειναι ολα ασπρο- μαυρο.


Ρε παιδια συγγνωμη αν φανω νευριασμενος. Λετε και ξαναλετε για πιεση. Μιλαγαμε στις 11 το πρωι και μετα ξανα μετα τις 12 το βραδυ. αρκετες φορες αυτο. Και οταν μιλαγαμε ηταν ενα γεια τι κανεις, καλα εσυ και δεν εκανε διαλογο και οταν της ελεγα "αυτα μονο" μου εκανε "τι αλλο θες να πουμε?". Αν αυτο εσεις το βρισκεστε ωραιο και βλεπετε την πιεση απο πλευρα μου τοτε παω πασο ειλικρινα. Και εγω εδειχνα το ενδιαφερον αν περνουσε η ωρα. ΟΠΟΤΕ την αφηνα επιτηδες να δω αν θα στειλει να δειξει ενα ενδιαφερον με κατηγορουσε κιολας οτι την εχω γραμμενη. Δηλαδη πως γινεται να ειμαι και καταπιεστικος και να την εχω και γραμμενη? :P

----------


## elisabet

> τη κοπελα δεν την ενοχοποιησαμε επειδει δεν ηθελε τον θεματοθετη η επειδει ξενερωσε στην πορεια.την ενοποιησαμε επειδει καθοταν σε μια σχεση την οποια δεν ηθελε πλεον.και αντι να πιασει το παλικαρι και να πει οτι πλεον δεν νοιωθω οπως ενοιωθα και να ξεκαθαρισει και να πει γεια.καθοταν αδιαφορουσε τον κατηγορουσα με διαφορα που εβρισκε.κανεις δνε ειναι υποχρεωμενος να κατσει σε μια σχεση την οποια δν θελει αλλα υπαρχει και κατι που λεγετε διαλογος δεν γουσταρο αλλο και τερμα.αυτη με τη σταση που κρατησε εμενα πρωσωπικα τουλαχιστον μου θυμιζει κατι κομπλεξικα ατομα ανδρες-γυναικες που τους αρεσει να κανουν τον αλλον να τρεξει απο πισω τους ουτε λενε ναι ουτε λενε οχι..
> οσο για το κοσμο μου μια χαρα κοσμο εχω κανει και τον γουσταρω πολυ δεν γουσταρω την κολοκοινωνια που δινουν μαθηματα ηθικης και σωστου αλλα απο πισω κοιταει ο ενας να φαει τον αλλον.μιλανε για ηθικη και ξεσκιζονται οι ιδιοι βγαζοντας τα ματια τους...ναι ζω στο κοσμο μου και το γουσταρω υπερβολικα πολυ.αν γουσταρω σεξ λεω γουσταρω σεξ.αν γουσταρω σχεση λεω γουσταρω σχεση αν γουσταρω παρτουζα το λεω εξαρχης δεν θα κατσω να το παιξω ηθικος και απο πισω να πληγωνω ανθρωπους για ενα πηδουλο.αυτος ειμαι αυτος ειναι ο κοσμος μου.ο κοσμος μου ειναι ειλικρινης.οχι γεματος με υποκριτες...
> 
> μιλησες για ανσφαλεις ατομα που αν φανε ακυρο το παιζουν θυματα και καλα παιδεια..και καταλαβα αυτο που ειπα..εδω μπορει να καταλαβα οτι νανε....
> 
> αλλα και παλι σου εξηγησα σε ποιο σημειο φταιει το κοριτση..οταν δεν γουσταρουμε κατι το λεμε..
> δεν καθομαστε


Θα προσπαθησω να μπω στην λογική σου για να σου εξηγήσω που μπαζει.

1. Πώς ξέρεις οτι η κοπέλα δεν ήθελε άλλο την σχέση;;;

Υποθετικό σενάριο δικό μου : ήθελε την σχέση, τον γούσταρε, αλλά δεν ήθελε τόση οικειότητα, ήθελε να πηγαίνουν πιο χαλαρά.Αυτή ας 
πούμε μπορεί να είχε στο μυαλό της μια σχέση που δεν θα μιλάνε και κάθε μέρα, απαγορεύεται αυτό; Μπορεί να το ήθελε κι ο άλλος έτσι 
και να ήταν αγαπημένοι τώρα.

Άρα το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν ότι δεν ήθελε την σχέση γενικά, το πρόβλημα ήταν οτι δεν ήθελε την σχέση που ήθελε ο θεματοθέτης!

2. Γιατί το ίδιο φταίξιμο δεν το ρίχνεις και στον θεματοθέτη;;;

Ας υποθέσουμε οτι εκείνη φταίει και δεν ήταν ξεκάθαρη γιατί δεν τον χώρισε. Αλλο τόσο ακριβώς όμως φταίει κι εκείνος σε αυτό!!! Κι εκείνος δυσαρεστημένος ήταν από την σχέση, δεν του άρεσε αυτό που συνέβαινε! Γιατί δεν της έλεγε από την πρωτη μέρα που είδε πως εκείνη δεν απαντούσε στο τηλέφωνημα του "άντε γεια" ;;; Γιατί άφησε να περάσει τόσος χρόνος παραμένοντας σε μια σχέση που δεν ήθελε;;;
Μάντεψε Γιώργο....γιατί όλα δεν είναι άσπρο μαύρο όπως νομίζεις, γιατί οι άνθρωποι δεν είμαστε απαραίτητα κακοί ή καλοί όταν παραμένουμε, μπορεί να παραμένουμε γιατί ελπίζουμε πως ο άλλος θα αλλάξει, γιατί φοβόμαστε να μείνουμε μόνοι...για χίλιους λόγους. 

Εδώ δεν ήταν το θέμα αν η κοπέλα ήθελε την σχέση ή όχι. Εδώ, όπως και σε πολλές σχέσεις, το θέμα ήταν τι είδους σχέση ήθελε ο καθένας!! Και κανένας από τους δύο δεν είχε ακριβώς αυτό που ήθελε και ο καθένας προσπαθούσε να περάσει το δικό του. Παιχνίδι δύναμης ήταν. Εκείνη ήθελε να περάσει το δικό της και να έχουν την επικοινωνία που ήθελε εκεινη να έχουν κι ο φίλος μας ήθελε να περάσει το δικό του και να την κάνει να αλλάξει γνώμη.

----------


## savatage

> Ρε παιδια συγγνωμη αν φανω νευριασμενος. Λετε και ξαναλετε για πιεση. Μιλαγαμε στις 11 το πρωι και μετα ξανα μετα τις 12 το βραδυ. αρκετες φορες αυτο. Και οταν μιλαγαμε ηταν ενα γεια τι κανεις, καλα εσυ και δεν εκανε διαλογο και οταν της ελεγα "αυτα μονο" μου εκανε "τι αλλο θες να πουμε?". Αν αυτο εσεις το βρισκεστε ωραιο και βλεπετε την πιεση απο πλευρα μου τοτε παω πασο ειλικρινα. Και εγω εδειχνα το ενδιαφερον αν περνουσε η ωρα.


Αυτο δειχνει οτι σε ειχε βαρεθει, δε σε βρισκει ενδιαφερον σαν ανθρωπο, ξενερωσε και εκνευριζοταν. 
Οταν ενα ζευγαρι φτασει να μην εχει τιποτα να πει και καταληγει να τσακωνεται επειδη δεν εχουν τιποτα να πουν... ε αυτο ειναι προβλημα αλυτο.

Σε ρωτησε η Ελισαβετ, αν εκεινη ηταν εδω τι ακριβως πιστευεις οτι θα ελεγε για σενα? Πώς θα περιεγραφε τους λογους που δεν περνουσε καλα μαζι σου?

----------


## gl08

> Θα προσπαθησω να μπω στην λογική σου για να σου εξηγήσω που μπαζει.
> 
> 1. Πώς ξέρεις οτι η κοπέλα δεν ήθελε άλλο την σχέση;;;
> 
> Υποθετικό σενάριο δικό μου : ήθελε την σχέση, τον γούσταρε, αλλά δεν ήθελε τόση οικειότητα, ήθελε να πηγαίνουν πιο χαλαρά.Αυτή ας 
> πούμε μπορεί να είχε στο μυαλό της μια σχέση που δεν θα μιλάνε και κάθε μέρα, απαγορεύεται αυτό; Μπορεί να το ήθελε κι ο άλλος έτσι 
> και να ήταν αγαπημένοι τώρα.
> 
> Άρα το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν ότι δεν ήθελε την σχέση γενικά, το πρόβλημα ήταν οτι δεν ήθελε την σχέση που ήθελε ο θεματοθέτης!
> ...


Θα σου απαντησω ευθεως, ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να χωρισεις ενω αγαπας. Συνεχιζα να μενω γτ πιστευα οτι περναμε μια φαση κατι και οτι θα ξαναλλαζαν τα πρααγματα. Και ναι συνεχιζα να μενω γτ πιστευα οτι θα συμμεριζοταν καποια πραγματα που με προβληματιζαν και θ αλλαζε. Απλα για να γινουμε καλυτεροι, οχι για να νοιωσω οτι της επιβαλλομαι. Οταν ειδα οτι δεν αντεχα αλλο της ειπχα για χωρισμο, και μαλιστα εκλαιγα οταν της το ελεγα...

Υ.Γ: το να θες μια σχεση που δεν μιλας καθε μερα δεν ειναι κακο, ισα ισα ειναι σεβαστο αλλα δεν ειναι σχεση αυτο

----------


## λουλούδι

> Θα προσπαθησω να μπω στην λογική σου για να σου εξηγήσω που μπαζει.
> 
> 1. Πώς ξέρεις οτι η κοπέλα δεν ήθελε άλλο την σχέση;;;
> 
> Υποθετικό σενάριο δικό μου : ήθελε την σχέση, τον γούσταρε, αλλά δεν ήθελε τόση οικειότητα, ήθελε να πηγαίνουν πιο χαλαρά.Αυτή ας 
> πούμε μπορεί να είχε στο μυαλό της μια σχέση που δεν θα μιλάνε και κάθε μέρα, απαγορεύεται αυτό; Μπορεί να το ήθελε κι ο άλλος έτσι 
> και να ήταν αγαπημένοι τώρα.
> 
> Άρα το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν ότι δεν ήθελε την σχέση γενικά, το πρόβλημα ήταν οτι δεν ήθελε την σχέση που ήθελε ο θεματοθέτης!
> ...





> Αυτο δειχνει οτι σε ειχε βαρεθει, δε σε βρισκει ενδιαφερον σαν ανθρωπο, ξενερωσε και εκνευριζοταν. 
> Οταν ενα ζευγαρι φτασει να μην εχει τιποτα να πει και καταληγει να τσακωνεται επειδη δεν εχουν τιποτα να πουν... ε αυτο ειναι προβλημα αλυτο.
> 
> Σε ρωτησε η Ελισαβετ, αν εκεινη ηταν εδω τι ακριβως πιστευεις οτι θα ελεγε για σενα? Πώς θα περιεγραφε τους λογους που δεν περνουσε καλα μαζι σου?


Ωχ καραφλιασα......

----------


## gl08

> Αυτο δειχνει οτι σε ειχε βαρεθει, δε σε βρισκει ενδιαφερον σαν ανθρωπο, ξενερωσε και εκνευριζοταν. 
> Οταν ενα ζευγαρι φτασει να μην εχει τιποτα να πει και καταληγει να τσακωνεται επειδη δεν εχουν τιποτα να πουν... ε αυτο ειναι προβλημα αλυτο.
> 
> Σε ρωτησε η Ελισαβετ, αν εκεινη ηταν εδω τι ακριβως πιστευεις οτι θα ελεγε για σενα? Πώς θα περιεγραφε τους λογους που δεν περνουσε καλα μαζι σου?


Πραγματικα δε ξερω τι μπορει να ελεγε για μενα. Και δεν ξερω γιατι απο τη μια με κατηγορουσε και απ την αλλη μου ελεγε οτι δεν εχει καποιο παραπονο απο εμενα

----------


## savatage

> Πραγματικα δε ξερω τι μπορει να ελεγε για μενα. Και δεν ξερω γιατι απο τη μια με κατηγορουσε και απ την αλλη μου ελεγε οτι δεν εχει καποιο παραπονο απο εμενα


Με τι λογια σε κατηγορει? Τι λεει δηλαδη για σενα?

----------


## λουλούδι

> Ρε παιδια συγγνωμη αν φανω νευριασμενος. Λετε και ξαναλετε για πιεση. Μιλαγαμε στις 11 το πρωι και μετα ξανα μετα τις 12 το βραδυ. αρκετες φορες αυτο. Και οταν μιλαγαμε ηταν ενα γεια τι κανεις, καλα εσυ και δεν εκανε διαλογο και οταν της ελεγα "αυτα μονο" μου εκανε "τι αλλο θες να πουμε?". Αν αυτο εσεις το βρισκεστε ωραιο και βλεπετε την πιεση απο πλευρα μου τοτε παω πασο ειλικρινα. Και εγω εδειχνα το ενδιαφερον αν περνουσε η ωρα. ΟΠΟΤΕ την αφηνα επιτηδες να δω αν θα στειλει να δειξει ενα ενδιαφερον με κατηγορουσε κιολας οτι την εχω γραμμενη. Δηλαδη πως γινεται να ειμαι και καταπιεστικος και να την εχω και γραμμενη? :P





> Πραγματικα δε ξερω τι μπορει να ελεγε για μενα. Και δεν ξερω γιατι απο τη μια με κατηγορουσε και απ την αλλη μου ελεγε οτι δεν εχει καποιο παραπονο απο εμενα


Μηπως σε εφτυνε για να κολλησεις;

----------


## elisabet

> Θα σου απαντησω ευθεως, ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να χωρισεις ενω αγαπας. Συνεχιζα να μενω γτ πιστευα οτι περναμε μια φαση κατι και οτι θα ξαναλλαζαν τα πρααγματα. Και ναι συνεχιζα να μενω γτ πιστευα οτι θα συμμεριζοταν καποια πραγματα που με προβληματιζαν και θ αλλαζε. Απλα για να γινουμε καλυτεροι, οχι για να νοιωσω οτι της επιβαλλομαι. Οταν ειδα οτι δεν αντεχα αλλο της ειπχα για χωρισμο, και μαλιστα εκλαιγα οταν της το ελεγα...
> 
> Υ.Γ: το να θες μια σχεση που δεν μιλας καθε μερα δεν ειναι κακο, ισα ισα ειναι σεβαστο αλλα δεν ειναι σχεση αυτο


Δεν σε κατηγορησα που δεν χώρισες νωρίτερα, το καταλαβαίνω πολύ καλά αυτό που λες. Ο καθένας μας χρειάζεται χρόνο για να πάρει μια τέτοια απόφαση όταν έχει συναισθήματα για τον άλλον και μπράβο σου που βρήκες το κουράγιο να το κάνεις ενώ ακόμα την ήθελες.
Το έλεγα όμως στον Γιώργο που ρίχνει ευθύνη στην κοπέλα σου που δεν χώριζε. Το ίδιο μπορεί να ίσχυε κάλλιστα και από την πλευρά της. Μπορεί να περίμενε οτι θα αλλάξεις και θα πάψεις να της ζητάς παραπάνω. Μπορεί χίλια δύο.

----------


## gl08

> Με τι λογια σε κατηγορει? Τι λεει δηλαδη για σενα?


Ρε παιδι μου, οταν τη ρωτουσα ας πουμε δουλειες ειχε μου ελεγε οτι της κανω ελεγχο. Αν εχανα μια κληση της η δεν της εστελνα εγω για δικιες μου δουλειες μου ελεγε οτι την εχω γραμμενη ενω της εξηγουσα αναλυτικα που ημουν και τι εκανα. Πολλες φορες στα νευρα της πανω σε εντασεις μου ελεγε οτι τη θελω μονο για σεξ. Με εκανε να αισθανομαι δευτερη επιλογη. Ας πουμε ενα παραδειγμα, της ειχα πει μια μερα να βγαιναμε και μου ειχε πει θα μου ελεγε πιο μετα για σιγουρα θα το κουβεντιαζαμε, περασε η μερα δεν μ ειπε τπτ και ξαφνικα το βραδυ μου λεει οτι θα βγει με τις φιλες της χωρις να κατσει να μου εξηγησει οτι δεν μπορει τλκ μαζι μου και μπλα μπλα και οταν της εξηγουσα οτι δεν ειναι ωραιο μου ελεγε οτι νευριαζω και οτι τη θελω κλεισμενη μεσα ενω ειχε βγει πολλες πολλες με φιλες κτλ κτλ. Διαφορα τετοια γινοντουσαν

----------


## gl08

> Μηπως σε εφτυνε για να κολλησεις;


Θα ειχε καταλαβει οτι την εχω πατησει μαζι της και οτι και να γινοταν εγω θα ημουν εκει

----------


## λουλούδι

> Ρε παιδι μου, οταν τη ρωτουσα ας πουμε δουλειες ειχε μου ελεγε οτι της κανω ελεγχο. Αν εχανα μια κληση της η δεν της εστελνα εγω για δικιες μου δουλειες μου ελεγε οτι την εχω γραμμενη ενω της εξηγουσα αναλυτικα που ημουν και τι εκανα. Πολλες φορες στα νευρα της πανω σε εντασεις μου ελεγε οτι τη θελω μονο για σεξ. Με εκανε να αισθανομαι δευτερη επιλογη. Ας πουμε ενα παραδειγμα, της ειχα πει μια μερα να βγαιναμε και μου ειχε πει θα μου ελεγε πιο μετα για σιγουρα θα το κουβεντιαζαμε, περασε η μερα δεν μ ειπε τπτ και ξαφνικα το βραδυ μου λεει οτι θα βγει με τις φιλες της χωρις να κατσει να μου εξηγησει οτι δεν μπορει τλκ μαζι μου και μπλα μπλα και οταν της εξηγουσα οτι δεν ειναι ωραιο μου ελεγε οτι νευριαζω και οτι τη θελω κλεισμενη μεσα ενω ειχε βγει πολλες πολλες με φιλες κτλ κτλ. Διαφορα τετοια γινοντουσαν


Η ειχε διπολικη διαταραχη η σε επαιζε η σε εφτυνε για να κολλησεις. Δεν βρισκω αλλη λογικη εξηγηση, μου φαινονται τελειως παραλογα ολα αυτα.

----------


## savatage

> Ρε παιδι μου, οταν τη ρωτουσα ας πουμε δουλειες ειχε μου ελεγε οτι της κανω ελεγχο. Αν εχανα μια κληση της η δεν της εστελνα εγω για δικιες μου δουλειες μου ελεγε οτι την εχω γραμμενη ενω της εξηγουσα αναλυτικα που ημουν και τι εκανα. Πολλες φορες στα νευρα της πανω σε εντασεις μου ελεγε οτι τη θελω μονο για σεξ. Με εκανε να αισθανομαι δευτερη επιλογη. Ας πουμε ενα παραδειγμα, της ειχα πει μια μερα να βγαιναμε και μου ειχε πει θα μου ελεγε πιο μετα για σιγουρα θα το κουβεντιαζαμε, περασε η μερα δεν μ ειπε τπτ και ξαφνικα το βραδυ μου λεει οτι θα βγει με τις φιλες της χωρις να κατσει να μου εξηγησει οτι δεν μπορει τλκ μαζι μου και μπλα μπλα και οταν της εξηγουσα οτι δεν ειναι ωραιο μου ελεγε οτι νευριαζω και οτι τη θελω κλεισμενη μεσα ενω ειχε βγει πολλες πολλες με φιλες κτλ κτλ. Διαφορα τετοια γινοντουσαν


Δεν εννοουσα να περιγραψεις περιστατικα, εννοουσα τι σου λεει εσενα ευθεως. Οτι δε σε θελει γιατι? Καπου εγραψες οτι σου ειπε οτι σκεφτοταν και εκεινη οτι ηθελε να σου πει να χωρισετε αλλα δεν το εκανε. Οταν σου τα λεει αυτα, πώς το εξηγει? Οτι δε σε θελει επειδη εισαι ή κανεις τι?
Ασχετως περιστατικων. Δε σε θελει επειδη...? (συμπληρωσε τη φραση που λεει εκεινη)

----------


## λουλούδι

> Θα ειχε καταλαβει οτι την εχω πατησει μαζι της και οτι και να γινοταν εγω θα ημουν εκει


Ναι αλλα λες οτι ελεγε οτι την ηθελες μονο για το σεξ. Και απο την αλλη σε κατηγορουσε για πιεση ενω δεν την πιεζες. Κατι δεν παει καλα.

----------


## gl08

> Δεν εννοουσα να περιγραψεις περιστατικα, εννοουσα τι σου λεει εσενα ευθεως. Οτι δε σε θελει γιατι? Καπου εγραψες οτι σου ειπε οτι σκεφτοταν και εκεινη οτι ηθελε να σου πει να χωρισετε αλλα δεν το εκανε. Οταν σου τα λεει αυτα, πώς το εξηγει? Οτι δε σε θελει επειδη εισαι ή κανεις τι?
> Ασχετως περιστατικων. Δε σε θελει επειδη...? (συμπληρωσε τη φραση που λεει εκεινη)


Μεσα απο τα περιστατικα σου εξηγω γιατι εχω κατηγορηθει. Δεν μπορω να συμπληρωσω τη φραση γτ δεν μου εχει πει ποτε "δεν σε θελω γιατι μπλα μπλα μπλα"

----------


## gl08

> Ναι αλλα λες οτι ελεγε οτι την ηθελες μονο για το σεξ. Και απο την αλλη σε κατηγορουσε για πιεση ενω δεν την πιεζες. Κατι δεν παει καλα.


Στα λογια μου ερχεσαι στο οτι δεν μπορω να βρω λογικη

----------


## savatage

> Μεσα απο τα περιστατικα σου εξηγω γιατι εχω κατηγορηθει. Δεν μπορω να συμπληρωσω τη φραση γτ δεν μου εχει πει ποτε "δεν σε θελω γιατι μπλα μπλα μπλα"


Μετα το χωρισμο, οταν της εγραψες εκεινο το μεγαλο μηνυμα(?) και σου εδωσε ακυρο, αυτο το ακυρο με τι εξηγηση ηταν?

----------


## λουλούδι

> Στα λογια μου ερχεσαι στο οτι δεν μπορω να βρω λογικη


Μηπως ειχε διπολικη διαταραχη οπως ειπα; Ηταν ποτε πολυ χαρουμενη η πολυ λυπημενη;

----------


## gl08

> Μετα το χωρισμο, οταν της εγραψες εκεινο το μεγαλο μηνυμα(?) και σου εδωσε ακυρο, αυτο το ακυρο με τι εξηγηση ηταν?


Οτι η αποφαση ειναι δικη μου και οτι αν δε θελω να ειμαι μαζι της δεν μπορει να κανει κατι. Οτι δεν ειναι ωραιο να παιζω με τους ανθρωπους οτι σημερα θελω κ αυριο οχι. Και οτι και αυτη ηταν φορες που δεν ενιωθε καλα αλλα δεν το τελειωνε γτ το ξανασκεφτοταν κ εβλεπε οτι δεν ηθελε. Και εκλειστε το μηνυμα λεγωντας οτι για την ωρα δε θελει κατι μαζι μου γιατι ειναι πολυ νευριασμενη. Αυτα ειπε

----------


## savatage

Οκ οποτε σου εχει αφησει ανοιχτο παραθυρο.

----------


## gl08

> Μηπως ειχε διπολικη διαταραχη οπως ειπα; Ηταν ποτε πολυ χαρουμενη η πολυ λυπημενη;


Οχι τιποτα τετοιο

----------


## gl08

> Οκ οποτε σου εχει αφησει ανοιχτο παραθυρο.


παρηγορια στο πικραμενο πιστευω ειναι αυτο :P

----------


## λουλούδι

> Οτι η αποφαση ειναι δικη μου και οτι αν δε θελω να ειμαι μαζι της δεν μπορει να κανει κατι. Οτι δεν ειναι ωραιο να παιζω με τους ανθρωπους οτι σημερα θελω κ αυριο οχι. Και οτι και αυτη ηταν φορες που δεν ενιωθε καλα αλλα δεν το τελειωνε γτ το ξανασκεφτοταν κ εβλεπε οτι δεν ηθελε. Και εκλειστε το μηνυμα λεγωντας οτι για την ωρα δε θελει κατι μαζι μου γιατι ειναι πολυ νευριασμενη. Αυτα ειπε


Τοτε πιστευω σε εφτυνε για να κολλησεις η ηθελε να γινεται παντα το δικο της, οποτε σε θυμοταν αυτη, οποτε ηθελε αυτη, οποτε την συμφερε αυτη κτλ. Πιστευεις οτι αξιζει;

----------


## gl08

> Τοτε πιστευω σε εφτυνε για να κολλησεις η ηθελε να γινεται παντα το δικο της, οποτε σε θυμοταν αυτη, οποτε ηθελε αυτη, οποτε την συμφερε αυτη κτλ. Πιστευεις οτι αξιζει;


Δε θελω να μπαινω σε τετοιες διαδικασιες αν αξιζε η οχι. Στο πρωτο μισο της σχεσης ημουν τυχερος που την ειχα ειχα και το ιδιο ελεγε αυτη για μενα. Στο δευτερο μισο παρολο τις εντασεις ειχαμε πολες ωραιες στιγμες. Τι να πω, πραγματικα δεν ξερω. Ειμαι σε μια φαση που προσπαθω να ξαναβρω τα πατηματα μου

----------


## savatage

> παρηγορια στο πικραμενο πιστευω ειναι αυτο :P


Οχι δεν το εγραψα σαν παρηγορια, σα συμπερασμα το εγραψα.
Και να τα ξαναβρειτε, δε φαινεται ερωτευμενη, οποτε αργα ή γρηγορα παλι στα ιδια θα καταληξετε, αλλα την επομενη φορα θα το εχεις ξαναπερασει και δε θα σοκαριστεις ουτε θα πληγωθεις τοσο.

----------


## gl08

> Οχι δεν το εγραψα σαν παρηγορια, σα συμπερασμα το εγραψα.
> Και να τα ξαναβρειτε, δε φαινεται ερωτευμενη, οποτε αργα ή γρηγορα παλι στα ιδια θα καταληξετε, αλλα την επομενη φορα θα το εχεις ξαναπερασει και δε θα σοκαριστεις ουτε θα πληγωθεις τοσο.


Καταβαθος οσο και να ελπιζω πιστευω οτι ουτε τηλεφωνο θα παρει, ουτε μηνυμα θα στειλει γενικα καμια κινηση απο πλευρα της. Και το στηριζω στο οτι σε ολους τους τσακωμους παντα εγω εκανα το πρωτο βημα.

----------


## Remedy

> *Ρε παιδια συγγνωμη αν φανω νευριασμενος. Λετε και ξαναλετε για πιεση.* Μιλαγαμε στις 11 το πρωι και μετα ξανα μετα τις 12 το βραδυ. αρκετες φορες αυτο. Και οταν μιλαγαμε ηταν ενα γεια τι κανεις, καλα εσυ και δεν εκανε διαλογο και οταν της ελεγα "αυτα μονο" μου εκανε "τι αλλο θες να πουμε?". Αν αυτο εσεις το βρισκεστε ωραιο και βλεπετε την πιεση απο πλευρα μου τοτε παω πασο ειλικρινα. Και εγω εδειχνα το ενδιαφερον αν περνουσε η ωρα. ΟΠΟΤΕ την αφηνα επιτηδες να δω αν θα στειλει να δειξει ενα ενδιαφερον με κατηγορουσε κιολας οτι την εχω γραμμενη. Δηλαδη πως γινεται να ειμαι και καταπιεστικος και να την εχω και γραμμενη? :P





> Ρε παιδι μου, οταν τη ρωτουσα ας πουμε δουλειες ειχε μου ελεγε οτι της κανω ελεγχο. Αν εχανα μια κληση της η δεν της εστελνα εγω για δικιες μου δουλειες μου ελεγε οτι την εχω γραμμενη ενω της εξηγουσα αναλυτικα που ημουν και τι εκανα. Πολλες φορες στα νευρα της πανω σε εντασεις μου ελεγε οτι τη θελω μονο για σεξ.* Με εκανε να αισθανομαι δευτερη επιλογη.* Ας πουμε ενα παραδειγμα,* της ειχα πει μια μερα να βγαιναμε και μου ειχε πει θα μου ελεγε πιο μετα για σιγουρα θα το κουβεντιαζαμε, περασε η μερα δεν μ ειπε τπτ και ξαφνικα το βραδυ μου λεει οτι θα βγει με τις φιλες της χωρις να κατσει να μου εξηγησει* οτι δεν μπορει τλκ μαζι μου και μπλα μπλα και οταν της εξηγουσα οτι δεν ειναι ωραιο μου ελεγε οτι νευριαζω και οτι τη θελω κλεισμενη μεσα ενω ειχε βγει πολλες πολλες με φιλες κτλ κτλ. Διαφορα τετοια γινοντουσαν


λεμε και ξαναλεμε για πιεση, γιατι το ειπες εσυ.
δεν ειναι δικο μας συμπερασμα.
τα λογια της που μας μετεφερες χρησιμοποιουμε.
αυτο που περιγραφεις ομως στα τηλεφωνηματα, οντως δεν ειναι και καμια συχνη επικοινωνια, αλλα ειναι ακτι πολυ χειροτερο.
δεν ειχατε τπτ να πειτε...
δλδ ερωτευμενο ζευγαρι, να λετε = ε τι αλλο, - τπτ αλλο - εχουμε να πουμε τπτ? - οχι δεν εχουμε να πουμε τπτ... τι να πω.
σαν να ειχε τελειωσει το πραγμα μεταξυ σας.

στο δευτερο μνμ που παραθετω, οντως σου φεροταν σαν β επιλογη και μαλιστα σαν να μην εχετε καν σχεση. δλδ, ουτε σε φιλο δεν λες : θα σου πω μετα αν θα βγουμε, να τον εχεις στο περιμενε και να του ξεφουρνισεις ξαφνικα , αργα οτι δεν θα βγειτε γιατι θα βγεις αλλου.
η σε ειχε τερμα δεδομενο , η επαιζε κι αλλου, ασχετως αν δεν ειχε αλλη σχεση, η ψαχνοταν αλλου αλλα δεν την ηθελαν, η σε ειχε να της βρισκεσαι, για να μην ειναι μονη.

μηπως δεν ξεπερασε ποτε αυτον που την εφτυνε και σε ειχε να ανεβαζει την αυτοπεποιθηση της, αλλα το μυαλο της ηταν κολημενο εκει?

----------


## gl08

> λεμε και ξαναλεμε για πιεση, γιατι το ειπες εσυ.
> δεν ειναι δικο μας συμπερασμα.
> τα λογια της που μας μετεφερες χρησιμοποιουμε.
> αυτο που περιγραφεις ομως στα τηλεφωνηματα, οντως δεν ειναι και καμια συχνη επικοινωνια, αλλα ειναι ακτι πολυ χειροτερο.
> δεν ειχατε τπτ να πειτε...
> δλδ ερωτευμενο ζευγαρι, να λετε = ε τι αλλο, - τπτ αλλο - εχουμε να πουμε τπτ? - οχι δεν εχουμε να πουμε τπτ... τι να πω.
> σαν να ειχε τελειωσει το πραγμα μεταξυ σας.
> 
> στο δευτερο μνμ που παραθετω, οντως σου φεροταν σαν β επιλογη και μαλιστα σαν να μην εχετε καν σχεση. δλδ, ουτε σε φιλο δεν λες : θα σου πω μετα αν θα βγουμε, να τον εχεις στο περιμενε και να του ξεφουρνισεις ξαφνικα , αργα οτι δεν θα βγειτε γιατι θα βγεις αλλου.
> ...


Εγω ειχα τι να πω αλλα ηταν σαν να μιλουσα μονος μου. Δηλαδη μπορει να της ελεγα σε 5-6 γραμμες τι εκανα ολη τη μερα και να μου απαντουσε ενα "ωραια"...Πιστευω με ειχε δεδομενο. Δεν ηταν κοπελα που θα επαιζε κ αλλου. Τωρα αυτο για το αν ξεπερασε ηξερα οτι δεν ειχα επαφες καθολου με πρωην αλλα μεσα στο μυαλο της δεν μπορω να ειμαι για να ξερω. Σιγουρα απο ενα σημειο και μετα ημουν 100% σιγουρος οτι εβγαζε απωθημενα γτ μου εκανε πραγματα που της ειχε κανει...

----------


## gl08

Δυστυχως το σημερινο απογευμα με ξαναπιασε μια μελαγχολια γι αυτην και ειμαι παλι στα down, ουτε καταφερα να διαβασω για εξεταστικη τιποτα. Μπορει να ειναι στιγμες που ειμαι οκ και αλλες που να θυμαμαι ξαφνικα κατι απο αυτην και να χαλιεμαι. Υπαρχουν πολυ πολυ σοβαροτερα προβληματα εννοειται αλλα αυτη η φαση να μαζευω τα κομματια μου ειναι οτι χειροτερο εχω ζησει στα 21 μου χρονια.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Δυστυχως το σημερινο απογευμα με ξαναπιασε μια μελαγχολια γι αυτην και ειμαι παλι στα down, ουτε καταφερα να διαβασω για εξεταστικη τιποτα. Μπορει να ειναι στιγμες που ειμαι οκ και αλλες που να θυμαμαι ξαφνικα κατι απο αυτην και να χαλιεμαι. Υπαρχουν πολυ πολυ σοβαροτερα προβληματα εννοειται αλλα αυτη η φαση να μαζευω τα κομματια μου ειναι οτι χειροτερο εχω ζησει στα 21 μου χρονια.


Φιλε στο ξαναειπα θα σε παρει καποια στιγμη παλι. Μην επενδυσεις μετά συναισθηματικα, τελειωσε το θεμα μεταξυ σας. Ειναι προφανες οτι κατι ηθελε απο εσενα, η ακομη σε γουσταρε καπως και θα της επεφτε βαρυ να σε στειλει οποτε δημιουργουσε τσακωμους να σε υποτιμαει μεχρι να της βγει πιο ευκολα, η απλα ειχε μυαλο 10χρονου ανωριμου που ηθελε κλασσικα να εκδικηθει τους αντρες επειδη καποτε πληγωθηκε μπλα μπλα μπλα και γνωστες παπαριες. Αν δεν ηθελε τιποτα, δεν της εκανες απλα και ηταν στα καλα της θα σε ειχε στειλει καιρο πριν. 
Για εμενα εληξε το θεμα, υπομονη λιγο καιρο να ξεχαστεις και κοιταξε παρακατω.
Απο δω και περα η θα τρεχει απο πισω σου η θα τρεχεις απο πισω της, αν σου αρεσει αυτο παω πασο.
Μην ριχνεις το φταιξιμο πανω σου, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν πιεσες καθολου την κατασταση.

----------


## gl08

> Φιλε στο ξαναειπα θα σε παρει καποια στιγμη παλι. Μην επενδυσεις μετά συναισθηματικα, τελειωσε το θεμα μεταξυ σας. Ειναι προφανες οτι κατι ηθελε απο εσενα, η ακομη σε γουσταρε καπως και θα της επεφτε βαρυ να σε στειλει οποτε δημιουργουσε τσακωμους να σε υποτιμαει μεχρι να της βγει πιο ευκολα, η απλα ειχε μυαλο 10χρονου ανωριμου που ηθελε κλασσικα να εκδικηθει τους αντρες επειδη καποτε πληγωθηκε μπλα μπλα μπλα και γνωστες παπαριες. Αν δεν ηθελε τιποτα, δεν της εκανες απλα και ηταν στα καλα της θα σε ειχε στειλει καιρο πριν. 
> Για εμενα εληξε το θεμα, υπομονη λιγο καιρο να ξεχαστεις και κοιταξε παρακατω.
> Απο δω και περα η θα τρεχει απο πισω σου η θα τρεχεις απο πισω της, αν σου αρεσει αυτο παω πασο.
> Μην ριχνεις το φταιξιμο πανω σου, ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν πιεσες καθολου την κατασταση.


Φιλε μετα το μηνυμα μου τις προαλλες ειπα στον εαυτο μου οτι δε θα ξανακανω κινηση. Εκτος αμα την πετυχω πουθενα εξω στην πολη που σπουδαζουμε οποτε δεν ξερω μηπως ειπωθει τπτ εκει. Εδω δε "ετρεχε" απο πισω μου κατα τη διαρκεια της σχεσης καλοπροαιρετα το λεω μη παρεξηγηθω σιγα μην το κανει τωρα

----------


## λουλούδι

> Δυστυχως το σημερινο απογευμα με ξαναπιασε μια μελαγχολια γι αυτην και ειμαι παλι στα down, ουτε καταφερα να διαβασω για εξεταστικη τιποτα. Μπορει να ειναι στιγμες που ειμαι οκ και αλλες που να θυμαμαι ξαφνικα κατι απο αυτην και να χαλιεμαι. Υπαρχουν πολυ πολυ σοβαροτερα προβληματα εννοειται αλλα αυτη η φαση να μαζευω τα κομματια μου ειναι οτι χειροτερο εχω ζησει στα 21 μου χρονια.


Ειναι απο τα χειροτερα αυτο που μπορει να σου συμβει μαζι με προβληματα υγειας, και αλλα......

----------


## giorgos35

> μπορει να σε ηθελε, αλλα με λιγοτερη πιεση, οπως κι εσυ την ηθελες, αλλα με περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον απο αυτο που εδειχνε.
> δεν ειναι ολα ασπρο- μαυρο.


ναι ρεμεντυ συμφωνω.αλλα θα μπορουσε να το συζητηση.τι λεμε παντα σε αυτες της περιπτωσεις??οτι ο διαλογος βοηθαει παρ; πολυ στα ζευγαρια.ας καθοτ;ν νατο συζητηση κι αν το παλικαρη επεμενε να ειναι πιεστικος οπως ελεγε χωριζουμε.τελοσπαντων

----------


## Miliva21

Για να συνοψισω τη κατασταση: 

Οι 5 πρωτοι μηνες ηταν καλοι γτ παντα στην αρχη της σχεσης δενει το γλυκο.....το καινουριο ειναι ελκυστικο γτ δεν το εχεις ζησει.......
μετα εσυ δεθηκες παραπανω.... φαινοσουν πιο εξαρτημενος και εβγαζες μια μεγαλυτερη αναγκη και ενδιαφερον γι αυτη τη σχεση αυτη το καταλαβε απο τη συμπεριφορα σου και εφησυχαστηκε.....

Οσο ομως εκεινη χαλαρωνε επδ σε εβλεπε εσενα δοτικο και κυριο και στηριγμα και βραχο τοσο εσυ φουντωνες και επεφτες ακομα περισσοτερο με τα μουτρα πανω της αθελα σου με το τροπο σου.....ετσι αυτη χαλαρωνε ακομα περισσοτερο γτ σε εβλεπε ως δεδομενο σε σημειο που να εγινες φορτικος με τη συμπεριφορα σου ......( δεν χρειαζεται να πεις στον αλλο" δεν μπορω να ζησω χωρις εσενα " για να γινεις φορτικος....ακομα και με μια μικρη κινηση σου ο συντροφος σου ξερει κατα ποσο εισαι εκει...) εσυ αυτο το αρνεισαι!!!!! ομως αθελα σου ναι.... της εδειξες οτι εισαι εκει και με το παραπανω....οτι θες και οτι καιγεσαι.... κ οταν εσυ εισαι αγχωμενος κ θες περισσοτερα τοτε αυτο το αγχος το περνας στον αλλο...κ ετσι βαριοταν σιγα σιγα σε σημειο να ξενερωνει που την επαιρνες τηλεφωνο γτ καταλαβε οτι ΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΤΣΙΤΑ....ΟΤΙ ΕΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΓΕΙΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΜΟΝΗΣ Κ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ.....και της εγινες ΦΟΡΤΙΚΟΣ....επειτα κουραστηκε σε κατηγορησε ...τη χωρισες ...μπορει να το πηρε καπως επδ οπως και να.το κανεις σχεση ηταν αυτη....αλλα μεχρι εκει....

ΜΗ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΥΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟ....
ΟΙ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ....ΔΕΝ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ.
....ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΝ ΕΞΕΛΙΣΣΟΝΤΑΙ ΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ.....

ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΠΙΘΑΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗΣ....

ΕΞΑΛΛΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΑΙΜΙΝΓΚ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΟ ...αν ΑΥΤΗ αντι για ΣΕΝΑ δενοταν πιο νωρις εσυ θα χαλαρωνες γτ θα εβλεπες οτι νοιαζεται....και αφου εκεινη εβλεπε οτι χαλαρωνες θα την επιανε ανασφαλεια κ θα επεφτε περισσοτερο με τα μουτρα και ετσι ΕΣΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΗ....

ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕ ΤΟ ...
και ξεκινα να το ξεπερνας...

----------


## Miliva21

Με λιγα λογια ......ετσι εκανε κοιλια η δικη μου σχεση με τον πρωην μου......οταν αρχιζεις και ανταποκρινεσαι στα συναισθηματα του αλλου αυτος αρχιζει και νιωθει ασφαλεια σιγουρια .....χαλαρωνει αυτος... ομως εσυ αρχιζεις να λες " τι γντ γτ δεν με διεκδικει και δενεσαι ακομα περισσοτερο κ αυτο φερνει τη καταστροφη

1) ασφαλεια απο την ανταποκριση
2) ηρεμια...παυεις να διεκδικεις τον αλλον γτ τον θεωρεις διπλα σου δεν αμφισβητεις τα αισθηματα του
3) τον θεωρεις 100% δικο σου και δεδομενο κ εκει game over .....

Μετα απο μηνες αφου ο πρωην εδειχνε πλ ενδιαφερον κ με κηνυγουσε ....ενεδωσα και εγινα πιο ζεστη....ενιωσε ασφαλεια...και μου το ειπε : " τωρα που ανταποκρινεσαι ...ξερω σε εχω διπλα μου οτι και αν γινει και αυτο μ αρεσει νιωθω ηρεμια"

ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ? 

" Ωραια ολα αυτα που λες ομως δεν θελω να αρχισεις να εφησυχαζεσαι κ να με θεωρεις δεδομενη....."

" μα οχι τι λες τωρα....δεν ειπα αυτο"....................

Και μετα απο λιγους μηνες με χωρισε !!!! ΓΙΑΤΙ ??

" ΧΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΓΤ ΣΕ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΗ" ........ 

ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ κ οντως μου συμπεριφεροταν ετσι βαθμιαια... και οσο εγω αγχωνομουν τοσο το πυροδοτουσα ....

Πρεπει να θες πολυ τον αλλο να νιωθεις οτι ειναι ο ανθρωπος της ζωης σου για να συνεχισεις να τον εκτιμας ακομα κ αν ξερεις οτι σε στηριζει και θελει και ωριμοτητα γτ αυτο και υγιες δεν το λες...
................................................
Κηνηγυτο το λες.....σαν τη γατα με το ποντικι...και οι δυο φοβαστε την οικειοτητα.....γι αυτο εσυ προσεγγισες αυτη που εδειχνε αδιαφορη και ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟΥΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ "ΨΥΧΡΗ" "ΚΑΚΙΑ" οχι επδ περιμενες να αλλαξει αλλα καταβαθος επδ σε βολευε να μην ερθεις ουσιαστικα κοντα εξαιτιας των φοβων σου .........κ εκεινη φοβοταν.να ερθει κοντα γ τους δικους της λογους......

ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΡΘΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΩΡΙΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΥΤΙΣΤΗΚΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ (ΑΝ ΤΑΥΤΙΣΤΕΙΣ Κ ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΣΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ Ξ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΣΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ)

----------


## Miliva21

Δικο σου!!!!!!
http://www.vivifatourou.gr/2014/06/blog-post-6.html

----------


## λουλούδι

.................

----------


## Remedy

> ναι ρεμεντυ συμφωνω.αλλα θα μπορουσε να το συζητηση.τι λεμε παντα σε αυτες της περιπτωσεις??οτι ο διαλογος βοηθαει παρ; πολυ στα ζευγαρια.ας καθοτ;ν νατο συζητηση κι αν το παλικαρη επεμενε να ειναι πιεστικος οπως ελεγε χωριζουμε.τελοσπαντων


ναι, θα μπορουσε, ΑΝ το ηξερε...
μην εισαι τοσο βεβαιος οτι το εκανε συνειδητα ομως.
20 χρονων ειναι η κοπελα, μπορει να μην ξερει ακριβως τι της γινεται.
εγω νομιζω οτι οοολη της η συμπεριφορα σε αυτη την σχεση εχει να κανει με την προηγουμενη σχεση που την πληγωσε, της αφησε απωθημενα, και πιθανον κι επιθυμια για τον πρωην.
βρηκε ενα παιδι που την ηθελε και την εκανε θεα, της αρεσε, τον πρωτο καιρο χαρηκε που θα ξεφυγει απ την μαυριλα, που καποιος την θελει πολυ, κι ανταποκριθηκε, μολις ομως ικανοποιηθηκε λιγο ο πληγωμενος της εγωισμος και η αισθηση ανικανοποιητου, το φαντασμα της απορριπτικης σχεσης ξαναβγηκε μπροστα της.
θεωρωντας τον εαυτο της ΛΕΙΨΟ, και οτι γι αυτο την αφησε ο αλλος, αρχισε να θεωρει και τον φιλο της λειψο, επειδη γυρισε να την κοιταξει.
ετσι αρχισε να τον βασανιζει , να τον θεωρει δεδομενο, να κοιταει και λιγο παραεξω (βραδυνες εξοδοι με φιλεναδες) αλλα να μην αποφασιζει να χωρισει, γιατι με τον φιλο της ειχε κερδισει τουλαχιστον ενα μεγαλο αισθημα ασφαλειας και αποδοχης.
ερωτικα ξενερωσε ομως, για ολα τα παραπανω.
αυτο πιστευω οτι εγινε . rebound relationship.

με την ψυχολογια που εχει αυτη η κοπελα, οσο περισσοτερο ενδιαφερον της δειχνει, τοσο πιο πολυ στο φτυσιμο θα τον εχει.
οταν την εψαχνε τον βαριοταν, αλλα αν αδιαφορουσε εκεινος, τον κατηγορουσε. ΤΟΤΕ που τον κατηγορουσε ενδιαφεροταν, οπως ειναι η ψυχολογια της τωρα. οταν την κοιταζε στα ματια, τον βαριοταν.
θελει ψυχραιμια και ισορροπια, οχι πολλη αφοσιωση.

----------


## λουλούδι

...................

----------


## Remedy

ναι, αλλα ο θεματοθετης ηταν ηδη κολλημενος και της το εδειχνε συνεχεια.
ποσο να κολλησει?

----------


## λουλούδι

> ναι, αλλα ο θεματοθετης ηταν ηδη κολλημενος και της το εδειχνε συνεχεια.
> ποσο να κολλησει?


Δεν λεει κατι αυτο. Εγω οσες φορες το χω κανει ο αλλος μπορει ηδη να με ηθελε και οταν μου το 'χουν κανει εγω μπορει να ηθελα, απλα απο ανασφαλεια γινεται αυτο! Και επειδη η κοπελα ειχε πληγωθει στην προηγουμενη της σχεση, μπορει να της ειπε καποιος καντον να κολλησει γιατι φοβηθηκε μην τον χασει επειδη περναγε ωραια! Και ο θεματοθετης το ειπε, οτι περασαν και μετα απο την ωραια τους φαση ωραιες στιγμες αρα τον ηθελε.

----------


## giorgos35

> Εγω παντως πειτε οτι εχω υποτροπιασει, πειτε οτιδηποτε, συνεχιζω και πιστευω οτι τα κανει για να κολλησει ο θεματοθετης. Γιατι δεν γινεται απο τη μια να λεει δεν εχουμε τιποτα αλλο να πουμε και απο την αλλη να μενει στη σχεση και να παραπονιεται οτι τη γραφει!! Τα 'χω κανει και μου τα 'χουν κανει γι'αυτο το λεω!


Συμφωνω απολυτα.θελει να κανει το παλικαρι να τρεχει

----------


## giorgos35

> ναι, θα μπορουσε, ΑΝ το ηξερε...
> μην εισαι τοσο βεβαιος οτι το εκανε συνειδητα ομως.
> 20 χρονων ειναι η κοπελα, μπορει να μην ξερει ακριβως τι της γινεται.
> εγω νομιζω οτι οοολη της η συμπεριφορα σε αυτη την σχεση εχει να κανει με την προηγουμενη σχεση που την πληγωσε, της αφησε απωθημενα, και πιθανον κι επιθυμια για τον πρωην.
> βρηκε ενα παιδι που την ηθελε και την εκανε θεα, της αρεσε, τον πρωτο καιρο χαρηκε που θα ξεφυγει απ την μαυριλα, που καποιος την θελει πολυ, κι ανταποκριθηκε, μολις ομως ικανοποιηθηκε λιγο ο πληγωμενος της εγωισμος και η αισθηση ανικανοποιητου, το φαντασμα της απορριπτικης σχεσης ξαναβγηκε μπροστα της.
> θεωρωντας τον εαυτο της ΛΕΙΨΟ, και οτι γι αυτο την αφησε ο αλλος, αρχισε να θεωρει και τον φιλο της λειψο, επειδη γυρισε να την κοιταξει.
> ετσι αρχισε να τον βασανιζει , να τον θεωρει δεδομενο, να κοιταει και λιγο παραεξω (βραδυνες εξοδοι με φιλεναδες) αλλα να μην αποφασιζει να χωρισει, γιατι με τον φιλο της ειχε κερδισει τουλαχιστον ενα μεγαλο αισθημα ασφαλειας και αποδοχης.
> ερωτικα ξενερωσε ομως, για ολα τα παραπανω.
> αυτο πιστευω οτι εγινε . rebound relationship.
> ...


Εχουν μια βαση αυτα που λες δεν μπορω να πω.εχουν μια λογικη.

----------


## gl08

> Για να συνοψισω τη κατασταση: 
> 
> Οι 5 πρωτοι μηνες ηταν καλοι γτ παντα στην αρχη της σχεσης δενει το γλυκο.....το καινουριο ειναι ελκυστικο γτ δεν το εχεις ζησει.......
> μετα εσυ δεθηκες παραπανω.... φαινοσουν πιο εξαρτημενος και εβγαζες μια μεγαλυτερη αναγκη και ενδιαφερον γι αυτη τη σχεση αυτη το καταλαβε απο τη συμπεριφορα σου και εφησυχαστηκε.....
> 
> Οσο ομως εκεινη χαλαρωνε επδ σε εβλεπε εσενα δοτικο και κυριο και στηριγμα και βραχο τοσο εσυ φουντωνες και επεφτες ακομα περισσοτερο με τα μουτρα πανω της αθελα σου με το τροπο σου.....ετσι αυτη χαλαρωνε ακομα περισσοτερο γτ σε εβλεπε ως δεδομενο σε σημειο που να εγινες φορτικος με τη συμπεριφορα σου ......( δεν χρειαζεται να πεις στον αλλο" δεν μπορω να ζησω χωρις εσενα " για να γινεις φορτικος....ακομα και με μια μικρη κινηση σου ο συντροφος σου ξερει κατα ποσο εισαι εκει...) εσυ αυτο το αρνεισαι!!!!! ομως αθελα σου ναι.... της εδειξες οτι εισαι εκει και με το παραπανω....οτι θες και οτι καιγεσαι.... κ οταν εσυ εισαι αγχωμενος κ θες περισσοτερα τοτε αυτο το αγχος το περνας στον αλλο...κ ετσι βαριοταν σιγα σιγα σε σημειο να ξενερωνει που την επαιρνες τηλεφωνο γτ καταλαβε οτι ΗΣΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΤΣΙΤΑ....ΟΤΙ ΕΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΣΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΑ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΥΓΕΙΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΜΟΝΗΣ Κ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ.....και της εγινες ΦΟΡΤΙΚΟΣ....επειτα κουραστηκε σε κατηγορησε ...τη χωρισες ...μπορει να το πηρε καπως επδ οπως και να.το κανεις σχεση ηταν αυτη....αλλα μεχρι εκει....
> 
> ΜΗ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΛΥΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟ....
> ΟΙ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΣΤΑΤΙΚΟ....ΔΕΝ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ.
> ...


Να ειμαι ειλικρινης, καταλαβα πολλα και απ τη τοποθετηση σου και απ το αρθρο...Καπου στους 5-6 μηνες της ειχα πει οτι δεν μπορω να με φανταστω χωρις αυτη γιατι με κανει πολυ χαρουμενο και αυτη μετα απο λιγες εβδομαδες ειχε πει οτι ειναι τυχερη που μ εχει. Αυτο το "ειμαι τυχερη που σ εχω" ισως ηταν η αρχη να θεωρηθω δεδομενος γιατι εχει το ιδιο νοημα με τη κουβεντα του πρωην σου. Να ξεκαθαρισω ομως κατι και να ξερεις λεω τη αληθεια. Πρωτον, το ενδιαφερον μου ηταν κανονικο, δεν ημουν ουτε εμμονικος ουτε ανασφαλης. Το να την επαιρνα ενα τηλεφωνο για καλημερα δεν ειναι τσιτα για μενα και δεν το εκανα και καθε μερα. Δευτερον, πιστεψε με αν η αλλη ειτε προκειται για την πρωην μου ειτε για καποια αλλη αν ηταν δοτικη απεναντι μου θα το εκτιμουσα και δεν θα το επαιρνα πανω μου και να τη θεωρω δεδομενος. Παντα οταν ξεκιναω μια σχεση λεω οτι το να θεωρηθει ο αλλος δεδομενος ειναι οτι χειροτερο και δεν το κανω.

Αλλα ναι το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι ηξερε οτι τη γουσταρω και "μ επαιζε"...

Εσενα σε χωρισε γιατι σε θεωρουσε δεδομενη ενω εμενα ειναι σαν να με εξωθουσε στα ακρα για να παρω εγω την αποφαση. Πιστευεις οτι μπορει να γυρισει? Αν και φοβαμαι οτι αν γυρισει και την πιστεψω ενας φαυλος κυκλος θα υπαρχει

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Εγω παλι πιστευω πως πολλες κοπελες εχουν θεματα, ανασφαλειες, ειναι λιγο χαμενες με τον εαυτο τους, θελουν ασυνηδειτα εναν αντρα οδηγο, να βασιστουν πανω του χωρις ομως να νοιωθουν κατωτερες, αυτο επειδη ειναι πολυ πιο δυσκολο να λυσουν τα θεματα τους, να βρουν τον εαυτο τους, να νοιωθουν ολοκληρωμενες.
Οσο πιο βαρια τα θεματα που εχουν, τοσο πιο πιεστικες θα γινουν μολις μυριστουν συμπεριφορα εξαρτησης του αντρα προς αυτες, μονο που μια κινηση που θα μεταφραστει σαν εξαρτηση απο τη γυναικα, ο αντρας πιθανον την κανει σαν ενδειξη αγαπης. Καπου εκει χανεται η μπαλα και ψαχνουμε ποιος φταιει και γιατι.
Μονο ενας ωριμος με μια ωριμη μπορει να κανει μια υγιη σχεση χωρις παρατραγουδα. Οσο πιο πολυ παρεκκλινει καποιος η και οι δυο, τοσο προβληματικη θα ειναι η σχεση. Επειδη υπαρχει και ο ερωτας, καταληγει σε μια σχεση θελω να σε διωξω αλλα δε μπορω.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Να ειμαι ειλικρινης, καταλαβα πολλα και απ τη τοποθετηση σου και απ το αρθρο...Καπου στους 5-6 μηνες της ειχα πει οτι δεν μπορω να με φανταστω χωρις αυτη γιατι με κανει πολυ χαρουμενο και αυτη μετα απο λιγες εβδομαδες ειχε πει οτι ειναι τυχερη που μ εχει. Αυτο το "ειμαι τυχερη που σ εχω" ισως ηταν η αρχη να θεωρηθω δεδομενος γιατι εχει το ιδιο νοημα με τη κουβεντα του πρωην σου. Να ξεκαθαρισω ομως κατι και να ξερεις λεω τη αληθεια. Πρωτον, το ενδιαφερον μου ηταν κανονικο, δεν ημουν ουτε εμμονικος ουτε ανασφαλης. Το να την επαιρνα ενα τηλεφωνο για καλημερα δεν ειναι τσιτα για μενα και δεν το εκανα και καθε μερα. Δευτερον, πιστεψε με αν η αλλη ειτε προκειται για την πρωην μου ειτε για καποια αλλη αν ηταν δοτικη απεναντι μου θα το εκτιμουσα και δεν θα το επαιρνα πανω μου και να τη θεωρω δεδομενος. Παντα οταν ξεκιναω μια σχεση λεω οτι το να θεωρηθει ο αλλος δεδομενος ειναι οτι χειροτερο και δεν το κανω.
> 
> Αλλα ναι το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι ηξερε οτι τη γουσταρω και "μ επαιζε"...
> 
> Εσενα σε χωρισε γιατι σε θεωρουσε δεδομενη ενω εμενα ειναι σαν να με εξωθουσε στα ακρα για να παρω εγω την αποφαση. Πιστευεις οτι μπορει να γυρισει? Αν και φοβαμαι οτι αν γυρισει και την πιστεψω ενας φαυλος κυκλος θα υπαρχει


Εγω πιστευω οτι θα ξαναερθει σε επαφη, να το περιμενεις. Μην επενδυσεις ομως συναισθηματικα παλι θα πληγωθεις χειροτερα.
Η υποτιμηση και η αδιαφορια που σου εκανε ειχαν σαν σκοπο να αλλαξεις συμπεριφορα, να γινεις μαλακας, να αρχισεις τις φωνες, τα παρακαλια, να βγεις απο τα ορια σου, ωστε να πεισει τον εαυτο της και εσενα οτι εισαι ψυχακιας προβληματικος και τοτε θα σου ελεγε το αντιο.
Αυτο που εκανες εσυ και εδωσες ενα τελος ηταν η πιο σωστη κινηση για εσενα, φανηκες πιο ωριμος, αλλα υποτιμητικη για αυτην. Αν γυρισει ετοιμασου να σε τρελανει

----------


## savatage

gl08 ενας τροπος να μη σε θεωρουν οι γυναικες δεδομενο και βαρετο ειναι να εχεις δικη σου ατομικη ζωη. 
Δικα σου χομπυ, προτιμησεις, δραστηριοτητες, παρεες, φιλους, προγραμμα που αφορα και πραγματα που ειναι ασχετα με τη σχεση σου. Πολυ συχνα οταν ο ενας απο τους δυο δει οτι ο αλλος κρεμεται συναισθηματικα απο πανω του, τρομαζει απο την υπερβολικη οικειοτητα και απο την ευθυνη που νιωθει οτι ο αλλος περιμενει απο αυτον να ανταποκρινεται συνεχως με βαση τις αναγκες του και τελικα να παραμεριζει τις δικες του. Αυτο φερνει εκνευρισμο και τσακωμους. Και ξενερα.. 

Και το οτι ο χωρισμος ηταν μουφα για να την ενεργοποιησεις και να τη φερεις εκει που θελεις, μη νομιζεις οτι δεν το ξερει.
Παρολαυτα, απο το μηνυμα της φαινεται οτι σκοπευει να ξανασχοληθει. Δε σου εχει κλεισει την πορτα.

----------


## gl08

> gl08 ενας τροπος να μη σε θεωρουν οι γυναικες δεδομενο και βαρετο ειναι να εχεις δικη σου ατομικη ζωη. 
> Δικα σου χομπυ, προτιμησεις, δραστηριοτητες, παρεες, φιλους, προγραμμα που αφορα και πραγματα που ειναι ασχετα με τη σχεση σου. Πολυ συχνα οταν ο ενας απο τους δυο δει οτι ο αλλος κρεμεται συναισθηματικα απο πανω του, τρομαζει απο την υπερβολικη οικειοτητα και απο την ευθυνη που νιωθει οτι ο αλλος περιμενει απο αυτον να ανταποκρινεται συνεχως με βαση τις αναγκες του και τελικα να παραμεριζει τις δικες του. Αυτο φερνει εκνευρισμο και τσακωμους. Και ξενερα.. 
> 
> Και το οτι ο χωρισμος ηταν μουφα για να την ενεργοποιησεις και να τη φερεις εκει που θελεις, μη νομιζεις οτι δεν το ξερει.
> Παρολαυτα, απο το μηνυμα της φαινεται οτι σκοπευει να ξανασχοληθει. Δε σου εχει κλεισει την πορτα.


Savatage ειχα δικη μου ζωη. Και βολτες πηγαινα με φιλους, και με αθλητισμο ασχολιομουν, και τη δουλιτσα μου ειχα ολα τα εκανα με προγραμμα. Σκοπευει να ξανασχοληθει ή το ειπε για να ξανατρεξω εγω απο πισω της?

----------


## savatage

Ακομα και αν το ειπε για να τρεξεις εσυ, παλι αυτο σημαινει οτι εχει την πορτα ανοιχτη. Αλλα μην τρεξεις γιατι παλι θα πεσεις στα ματια της. Σου ειπε οτι ειναι ακομα θυμωμενη. Αφησε την λοιπον να της περασει ο θυμος για αρχη.
Και στο μεταξυ να επιστρεψεις στις ασχολιες σου και στους φιλους σου, μη μενεις μεσα και ψαχνεις τι κανει στα σοσιαλ μιντια γιατι θα γινεσαι χειροτερα. Και αν μαθει κιολας οτι δεν κανεις τιποτα και την πενθεις, ακομα χειροτερα.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> ναι, θα μπορουσε, ΑΝ το ηξερε...
> μην εισαι τοσο βεβαιος οτι το εκανε συνειδητα ομως.
> 20 χρονων ειναι η κοπελα, μπορει να μην ξερει ακριβως τι της γινεται.
> εγω νομιζω οτι οοολη της η συμπεριφορα σε αυτη την σχεση εχει να κανει με την προηγουμενη σχεση που την πληγωσε, της αφησε απωθημενα, και πιθανον κι επιθυμια για τον πρωην.
> βρηκε ενα παιδι που την ηθελε και την εκανε θεα, της αρεσε, τον πρωτο καιρο χαρηκε που θα ξεφυγει απ την μαυριλα, που καποιος την θελει πολυ, κι ανταποκριθηκε, μολις ομως ικανοποιηθηκε λιγο ο πληγωμενος της εγωισμος και η αισθηση ανικανοποιητου, το φαντασμα της απορριπτικης σχεσης ξαναβγηκε μπροστα της.
> θεωρωντας τον εαυτο της ΛΕΙΨΟ, και οτι γι αυτο την αφησε ο αλλος, αρχισε να θεωρει και τον φιλο της λειψο, επειδη γυρισε να την κοιταξει.
> ετσι αρχισε να τον βασανιζει , να τον θεωρει δεδομενο, να κοιταει και λιγο παραεξω (βραδυνες εξοδοι με φιλεναδες) αλλα να μην αποφασιζει να χωρισει, γιατι με τον φιλο της ειχε κερδισει τουλαχιστον ενα μεγαλο αισθημα ασφαλειας και αποδοχης.
> ερωτικα ξενερωσε ομως, για ολα τα παραπανω.
> αυτο πιστευω οτι εγινε . rebound relationship.
> ...


Remedy κατι ξερεις εσυ... ποσους βασανισες? Χαχα. 
Ολα μα ολα πηγαζουν απο τον φοβο της αποκαλυψης μιας παραξενιας, προβληματος κτλ και εν συνεχεια τον φοβο απορριψης.

----------


## sok

> Savatage ειχα δικη μου ζωη. Και βολτες πηγαινα με φιλους, και με αθλητισμο ασχολιομουν, και τη δουλιτσα μου ειχα ολα τα εκανα με προγραμμα. Σκοπευει να ξανασχοληθει ή το ειπε για να ξανατρεξω εγω απο πισω της?


Επρεπε να της υποσχεθεις γαμο τη σωστη στιγμη, για να την εχεις οποτε θελεις και οταν την βαρεθεις να την παρατησεις.Ειναι μεθοδος γκαραντι.Δεν το εκανες,το παθημα να σου γινει μαθημα.

Το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις τωρα ειναι να κοψεις τα μηνυματα και τα τηλεφωνηματα και να της στειλεις δωρα. Οταν ανταποκριθει, να κανονισεις να κανεις σεξ μαζι της.Το κοστος μεχρι εδω δεν θα πρεπει να ξεπερναει τα σαραντα ευρω. Την επομενη φορα που θα θες να την συναντησεις, να την ρωτησεις ποσα θελει για να συνευρισκεσαι μαζι της, ξεκινα απο πεντε μεχρι δεκαπεντε ευρω.Αν σωνει και καλα θες να την εχεις και γκομενα, βρες ενα συνδυασμο, να της παιρνεις δωρα, να της δινεις cash, να της πληρωνεις καρτες, βεβαια να μην ξεπερνας ενα λογικο ποσο τον μηνα, εκατο ευρω ας πουμε.

----------


## Miliva21

> Επρεπε να της υποσχεθεις γαμο τη σωστη στιγμη, για να την εχεις οποτε θελεις και οταν την βαρεθεις να την παρατησεις.Ειναι μεθοδος γκαραντι.Δεν το εκανες,το παθημα να σου γινει μαθημα.
> 
> Το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις τωρα ειναι να κοψεις τα μηνυματα και τα τηλεφωνηματα και να της στειλεις δωρα. Οταν ανταποκριθει, να κανονισεις να κανεις σεξ μαζι της.Το κοστος μεχρι εδω δεν θα πρεπει να ξεπερναει τα σαραντα ευρω. Την επομενη φορα που θα θες να την συναντησεις, να την ρωτησεις ποσα θελει για να συνευρισκεσαι μαζι της, ξεκινα απο πεντε μεχρι δεκαπεντε ευρω.Αν σωνει και καλα θες να την εχεις και γκομενα, βρες ενα συνδυασμο, να της παιρνεις δωρα, να της δινεις cash, να της πληρωνεις καρτες, βεβαια να μην ξεπερνας ενα λογικο ποσο τον μηνα, εκατο ευρω ας πουμε.


ΘΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥ ........................
................................................
ΘΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΩ ΤΑ ΜΑΛΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΩΩΩΩΩ....................................  .

ΠΛΑΚΙΤΣΑ? ΓΤ ΜΟΝΟ ΩΣ ΤΡΟΛ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΤΩ..........

----------


## λουλούδι

> ΘΕΕΕΕΕΕ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥ ........................
> ................................................
> ΘΑ ΤΡΑΒΗΞΩ ΤΑ ΜΑΛΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΦΑΩΩΩΩΩ.................................... .
> 
> ΠΛΑΚΙΤΣΑ? ΓΤ ΜΟΝΟ ΩΣ ΤΡΟΛ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΤΩ..........


Νακος, σου λεει κατι;

----------


## Miliva21

> Νακος, σου λεει κατι;


Τοσο πολλαπλη προσωπικοτητα που σε καθε θεμα υπογραφει με αλλο ονομα ? xD

----------


## λουλούδι

> Τοσο πολλαπλη προσωπικοτητα που σε καθε θεμα υπογραφει με αλλο ονομα ? xD


Ναι ρε συ :P

----------


## Miliva21

> Επρεπε να της υποσχεθεις γαμο τη σωστη στιγμη, για να την εχεις οποτε θελεις και οταν την βαρεθεις να την παρατησεις.Ειναι μεθοδος γκαραντι.Δεν το εκανες,το παθημα να σου γινει μαθημα.
> 
> Το καλυτερο που μπορεις να κανεις τωρα ειναι να κοψεις τα μηνυματα και τα τηλεφωνηματα και να της στειλεις δωρα. Οταν ανταποκριθει, να κανονισεις να κανεις σεξ μαζι της.Το κοστος μεχρι εδω δεν θα πρεπει να ξεπερναει τα σαραντα ευρω. Την επομενη φορα που θα θες να την συναντησεις, να την ρωτησεις ποσα θελει για να συνευρισκεσαι μαζι της, ξεκινα απο πεντε μεχρι δεκαπεντε ευρω.Αν σωνει και καλα θες να την εχεις και γκομενα, βρες ενα συνδυασμο, να της παιρνεις δωρα, να της δινεις cash, να της πληρωνεις καρτες, βεβαια να μην ξεπερνας ενα λογικο ποσο τον μηνα, εκατο ευρω ας πουμε.


Μαααααα τι λες τωωωωραααααα !!!!!!!?????
Πας καλα?????????
Μονο με δεκαπεντε ευρω θα τη βγαλει?????και θα του κατσει.......??!!!!

Αν ειναι να της γραψει κανα οικοπεδακι στην εξοχη ή κανα εξοχικουλι στη θαλασσα να βολευτει και αυτη.....δεκαπεντε ευρω ....μπαναλλλλ....πφφφφ...να της αγορασει και κανα δυο κοσμηματα συμφωμουμε...
ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΒΑΘΟΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΝΑΚΟ...........
........

----------


## sok

> Μαααααα τι λες τωωωωραααααα !!!!!!!?????
> Πας καλα?????????
> Μονο με δεκαπεντε ευρω θα τη βγαλει?????και θα του κατσει.......??!!!!
> 
> Αν ειναι να της γραψει κανα οικοπεδακι στην εξοχη ή κανα εξοχικουλι στη θαλασσα να βολευτει και αυτη.....δεκαπεντε ευρω ....μπαναλλλλ....πφφφφ...να της αγορασει και κανα δυο κοσμηματα συμφωμουμε...
> ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΒΑΘΟΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΑΣ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΝΑΚΟ...........
> ........


Ναι αντι να της πληρωνει καφεδες,σινεμα και κλαμπ της τα δινει στο χερι.Αν ειναι φοιτητρια θα πει και ευχαριστω.Τα ακινητα θα επρεπε να τα υπονοησει αν της υποσχοταν γαμο και αιωνιες αγαπες,αλλα δεν το εκανε,τωρα δεν θα πιασει.Τι μπαναλ και νακο?Γιατι ζοριζεσαι?

----------


## giorgos35

> Ναι αντι να της πληρωνει καφεδες,σινεμα και κλαμπ της τα δινει στο χερι.Αν ειναι φοιτητρια θα πει και ευχαριστω.Τα ακινητα θα επρεπε να τα υπονοησει αν της υποσχοταν γαμο και αιωνιες αγαπες,αλλα δεν το εκανε,τωρα δεν θα πιασει.Τι μπαναλ και νακο?Γιατι ζοριζεσαι?


Φιλαρακι γιατι σου εχει κολληση οτι ολες ειναι πο...νες??αφου δεν ειναι...και αν θελεις μιλα με επειχηρηματα σε εμενα..δηλαδη να το αναλυσουμε το θεμα..

----------


## savatage

Γιατι να χαλασετε το νημα του παιδιου? Εχουν ξανασυζητηθει αυτα σε αλλα νηματα
https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/se...archid=2223356
Αλλιως ανοιξτε νεο. Εδω το παιδι εχει συγκεκριμενο προβλημα.

----------


## giorgos35

> Γιατι να χαλασετε το νημα του παιδιου? Εχουν ξανασυζητηθει αυτα σε αλλα νηματα
> https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/se...archid=2223356
> Αλλιως ανοιξτε νεο. Εδω το παιδι εχει συγκεκριμενο προβλημα.


Εννοειτε οτι δεν θα χαλασουμε το θεμα του παιδιου..αν θελει να το σηζυτησουμε θα ανοιγαμε αλλο θεμα..το θεωρησα αυτονοητο γιαυτο δεν το εγραψα

----------


## savatage

Οκ κανενα προβλημα. Παντως εχει ενδιαφερον να δεις πώς σκεφτονται τετοιοι ανθρωποι οπως ο chris_athens Αν θελεις δες στο λινκ που εδωσα.

----------


## Miliva21

> Οκ κανενα προβλημα. Παντως εχει ενδιαφερον να δεις πώς σκεφτονται τετοιοι ανθρωποι οπως ο chris_athens Αν θελεις δες στο λινκ που εδωσα.


Θα σε στεναχωρησω αλλα δεν ανοιγει το λινκ

----------


## sok

> Φιλαρακι γιατι σου εχει κολληση οτι ολες ειναι πο...νες??αφου δεν ειναι...και αν θελεις μιλα με επειχηρηματα σε εμενα..δηλαδη να το αναλυσουμε το θεμα..


Δεν ειπα οτι ολες ειναι πορνες, στις πορνες υποσχεσαι γαμο?

----------


## giorgos35

> Δεν ειπα οτι ολες ειναι πορνες, στις πορνες υποσχεσαι γαμο?


απο αυτα που λες αυτο βγενει.και ο γαμος που ειπες εμενα μου φανηκε δηθεν.δηλαδη ψευτικη υποσχεση.

----------


## giorgos35

> Οκ κανενα προβλημα. Παντως εχει ενδιαφερον να δεις πώς σκεφτονται τετοιοι ανθρωποι οπως ο chris_athens Αν θελεις δες στο λινκ που εδωσα.


εχω διαβαση υπερ αρκετα μηνυματα απτο chris athens.και ηθελα να κανω μια συζητηση μαζι του τε α τετ.μου φενετε οτι εχει παθει εμμονη η ενα ειδος εμμονης.του το εχω πει αυτο.ειναι ενα τρυπακι αυτο που μπενουμε συνηθως τα αγορια επειδη τρωμε πολλες αρνησεις απτα κοριτσια.πληγωνουμαστε τοσα πολυ απο τα πολλα και συνεχομενα οχι που απογοητευομαστε και μετα μας κολλαει στο μυαλο αυτο οτι ολες ειναι π....ες.
αν προσεξες το συγκεκριμενο μελος δεν εχει να πει τιποτε αλλο παρα μονο αυτο.
στην ουσια αυτο ειναι κατι που μας βασανιζει 24 το 24ωρο δεν αφηνει το μυαλο μας να ησυχασει.
στη ουσια μεσα μας δεν εχουμε ειρηνη.το οτι το λεει συνεχεια αυτο το οτι ολες ειναι π..,,ες δεν το κανει τυχαια.υποσυνηδιτα ψαχνει καποιον να του φερει δυνατα επειχηρειματα για να τον ξεκοληση απο αυτο.δηλαδη ψαχνει να βρει βοηθεια.γιαυτο και τα πολλαπλα προφιλ.

Υ.Γ
συγγνωμη για την παρενθεση δεν ηθελα να χαλασω το μηνυμα του παιδιου.απλα το ειχα καποια στιγμη στο μυαλο μου να μιλησω με το κρις αθενς.και αν μπορω να τον βοηθησω.

----------


## λουλούδι

Δυστυχως την πληρωνουν παντα οι αθωοι/ες.

----------


## Miliva21

> εχω διαβαση υπερ αρκετα μηνυματα απτο chris athens.και ηθελα να κανω μια συζητηση μαζι του τε α τετ.μου φενετε οτι εχει παθει εμμονη η ενα ειδος εμμονης.του το εχω πει αυτο.ειναι ενα τρυπακι αυτο που μπενουμε συνηθως τα αγορια επειδη τρωμε πολλες αρνησεις απτα κοριτσια.πληγωνουμαστε τοσα πολυ απο τα πολλα και συνεχομενα οχι που απογοητευομαστε και μετα μας κολλαει στο μυαλο αυτο οτι ολες ειναι π....ες.
> αν προσεξες το συγκεκριμενο μελος δεν εχει να πει τιποτε αλλο παρα μονο αυτο.
> στην ουσια αυτο ειναι κατι που μας βασανιζει 24 το 24ωρο δεν αφηνει το μυαλο μας να ησυχασει.
> στη ουσια μεσα μας δεν εχουμε ειρηνη.το οτι το λεει συνεχεια αυτο το οτι ολες ειναι π..,,ες δεν το κανει τυχαια.υποσυνηδιτα ψαχνει καποιον να του φερει δυνατα επειχηρειματα για να τον ξεκοληση απο αυτο.δηλαδη ψαχνει να βρει βοηθεια.γιαυτο και τα πολλαπλα προφιλ.
> 
> Υ.Γ
> συγγνωμη για την παρενθεση δεν ηθελα να χαλασω το μηνυμα του παιδιου.απλα το ειχα καποια στιγμη στο μυαλο μου να μιλησω με το κρις αθενς.και αν μπορω να τον βοηθησω.


Ποσο δικιο εχεις...ετσι ειναι....

----------


## λουλούδι

> Ποσο δικιο εχεις...ετσι ειναι....


Ναι αλλα δεν μπορει να ξεσπαει τα κομπλεξ του στους αλλους αν ειναι αυτο! Κι εγω εχω πληγωθει απειρες φορες απο αντρες αλλα δεν ξεσπαγα στον πρωτο τυχοντα!! Δεν μου φταινε τιποτα οι αλλοι!! Ναι, ελεγα ολοι οι αντρες ειναι μα.... αλλα επειδη ειχα πληγωθει και ως εκει, οσο και να το σκεφτομουνα δεν το εκανα και θεμα!! Τι του φταινε οι αλλοι; Μπορει και να μην ειναι αυτο ομως στο συγκεκριμενο ατομο και απλα να ειναι μισογυνης χωρις λογο......

----------


## giorgos35

> Ναι αλλα δεν μπορει να ξεσπαει τα κομπλεξ του στους αλλους αν ειναι αυτο! Κι εγω εχω πληγωθει απειρες φορες απο αντρες αλλα δεν ξεσπαγα στον πρωτο τυχοντα!! Δεν μου φταινε τιποτα οι αλλοι!! Ναι, ελεγα ολοι οι αντρες ειναι μα.... αλλα επειδη ειχα πληγωθει και ως εκει, οσο και να το σκεφτομουνα δεν το εκανα και θεμα!! Τι του φταινε οι αλλοι; Μπορει και να μην ειναι αυτο ομως στο συγκεκριμενο ατομο και απλα να ειναι μισογυνης χωρις λογο......


Εσυ δεν το κανεις γιατι οπως ειπα πιο πανω στο μηνυμα αυτη η εμμονη συνηθως ερχετε μονο στους ανδρες στα αγορια.δεν ειναι καθολου τυχαια η ηλικια.τα αγορια που το παθαινου αυτο συνηθως ειναι σε ηλικια απο 16 εως 22 το πολυ 23.συνηθος οι πιο πολλοι το ξεπερναμε.ωστοσο μπορει να υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που δεν καταφερνουν να το ξεπερασουν..

Δεν το κανουν επειτηδες..δηλαδη.α α εγω εφαγα χυλοπιτες κατσε τωρα να ενοχλησω τους αλλους κατσε τωρα να ξεσπασω τα κομπλεξ μου στους αλλους να πληγωσω αλλους.δεν το κανιυν καθολου ετσι μονο αυτο δεν θελουν σου οτι.
Υποσεινυδειτα φωναζουν βοηθεια γιατι αυτη η εμμονη βρισκετε επι 24 ωρο στο μυαλο τους και δεν ησηχαζουν

----------


## gl08

Πέρασαν 2 εβδομαδες απ το χωρισμο και μια εβδομαδα απ την τελευταια μας επικοινωνια και ακομα καμια κινηση απο πλευρας της. Εχω γινει κουραστικος, αλλα μου ειναι πιο ευκολο να τα λεω εδω που ειναι πιο απροσωπα. Ειναι στιγμες που νιωθω καλυτερα και μια ηρεμια σχετικα αλλα δεν θα κρυψω οτι μου λειπει αρκετα...

----------


## giorgos35

Να παρακαλας να μην σε παρει.αν σε παρει θα υποκιψεις.και μετα αλοιμονο σου

----------


## elisabet

> Πέρασαν 2 εβδομαδες απ το χωρισμο και μια εβδομαδα απ την τελευταια μας επικοινωνια και ακομα καμια κινηση απο πλευρας της. Εχω γινει κουραστικος, αλλα μου ειναι πιο ευκολο να τα λεω εδω που ειναι πιο απροσωπα. Ειναι στιγμες που νιωθω καλυτερα και μια ηρεμια σχετικα αλλα δεν θα κρυψω οτι μου λειπει αρκετα...


Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα και είναι φυσιολογικό να σου λείπει. Προσπάθησε να συνεχίσεις τις δραστηρίοτητες σου και την καθημερινότητα σου όπως πριν και σιγά σιγά θα δεις οτι θα την σκέφτεσαι όλο και λιγότερο.
Επίσης θα πρέπει να θυμάσαι τους λόγους για τους οποίους χώρισες και δεν ήθελες άλλο να μείνεις σε αυτή τη σχέση. Οι λόγοι είναι ακόμα εκεί.

----------


## gl08

> Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμα και είναι φυσιολογικό να σου λείπει. Προσπάθησε να συνεχίσεις τις δραστηρίοτητες σου και την καθημερινότητα σου όπως πριν και σιγά σιγά θα δεις οτι θα την σκέφτεσαι όλο και λιγότερο.
> Επίσης θα πρέπει να θυμάσαι τους λόγους για τους οποίους χώρισες και δεν ήθελες άλλο να μείνεις σε αυτή τη σχέση. Οι λόγοι είναι ακόμα εκεί.


Υπαρχουν και οι περιπτωσεις ομως που οταν δυο ατομα τα ξαναβρισκους θετους νεες βασεις για τη σχεση τους και σημιουργουν κατι νεο που ειναι καλυτερο απ αυτο που ειχαν. Το εχω διαπιστωσει απο εναν κοντινο μου ανθρωπο. Αυτα ολα σκεφτομαι και ειμαι με το "παραπονο". Τελοσπαντων, θα δειξει.

----------


## λουλούδι

> Εσυ δεν το κανεις γιατι οπως ειπα πιο πανω στο μηνυμα αυτη η εμμονη συνηθως ερχετε μονο στους ανδρες στα αγορια.δεν ειναι καθολου τυχαια η ηλικια.τα αγορια που το παθαινου αυτο συνηθως ειναι σε ηλικια απο 16 εως 22 το πολυ 23.συνηθος οι πιο πολλοι το ξεπερναμε.ωστοσο μπορει να υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που δεν καταφερνουν να το ξεπερασουν..
> 
> Δεν το κανουν επειτηδες..δηλαδη.α α εγω εφαγα χυλοπιτες κατσε τωρα να ενοχλησω τους αλλους κατσε τωρα να ξεσπασω τα κομπλεξ μου στους αλλους να πληγωσω αλλους.δεν το κανιυν καθολου ετσι μονο αυτο δεν θελουν σου οτι.
> Υποσεινυδειτα φωναζουν βοηθεια γιατι αυτη η εμμονη βρισκετε επι 24 ωρο στο μυαλο τους και δεν ησηχαζουν


Καταλαβα, αλλα οπως γι'αυτους δεν υπαρχουν σωστες κοπελες, ετσι και για μας δεν υπαρχουν σωστα αγορια αλλα εμεις δεν ξεσπαμε ουτε επιτηδες ουτε καταλαθος σε αλλους, ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστον. Τελοσπαντων, μην κατηγορω γιατι μπορει να τα 'χω κανει κι εγω και να μην τα θυμαμαι, αλλα θελω να πω οτι υπαρχουν και γυναικες ετσι που ειναι πληγωμενες.

----------


## gl08

Καλησπερα σας, εγω ειμαι παλι που σας τα ειχα κανει ολιγον "τσουρεκια" με τον χωρισμο μου. Αρχικα να ανφερθω οτι στο θεμα της πρωην μου εχει μπει οριστικο τελος. Υπηρξε μια επαφη δηλαδη ενας καφες εξω οπου μιλησαμε, μετα ακουλουθησαν 3-4 μερες επικοινωνιας και απ τις δυο πλευρες οπου πηρα την πρωτοβουλια να της προτεινω εξοδο και ενω μου ειπε οτι θα με επαιρνει τηλ ειτε βγαιναμε ειτε οχι δεν με πηρε ποτε. Οταν της ειπα με απο δυο μερες οτι ηταν ακομψο αυτο αρχισε να μου μιλαει ειρωνικα λες και ημουν σκουπιδι. Για να σας προλαβω δεν εχει αλλον ειναι σιγουρο αυτο και εμαθα απο κοινους γνωστους οτι ηταν μαζι μου επειδη ειχε βολευτει και περνουσε καλα. "Αηδιασα" οταν το εμαθα. Τελοσπαντων, αρκετα με την πρωην. Τωρα δυο μηνες μετα απ ολα αυτα ειμαι σιγα σιγα ξανα ο παλιος μου εαυτος, βολτες, αθληση, δουλιτσα κτλ κτλ. Εχω γνωρισει και μια κοπελα οπου βγηκαμε μια φορα, περασαμε πολυ ωραια και μιλαμε που και που. Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτη ψηνεται πολυ κ εγω απ τη πλευρα μου βλεπω πραγματα που δεν τα ειχα δει σε αλλη, αλλα μεσα μου ειμαι πολυ διστακτικος. Δηλαδη ενω ξερω οτι αν δεν δωσω μια ευκαρια σε αυτο το καινουριο ισως να το μετανιωσω στο μελλον, απ την αλλη δε θελω να ξεκινησω κατι χωρις να ειμαι 100 τοις εκατο σιγουρος. Τι να κανω? Και δεν ειναι οτι την κοροιδευω τη καινουρια, ισα ισα εχουμε μιλησει για ολα αυτα και εχει καταννοησει την ολη φαση...

----------


## Miliva21

> Καλησπερα σας, εγω ειμαι παλι που σας τα ειχα κανει ολιγον "τσουρεκια" με τον χωρισμο μου. Αρχικα να ανφερθω οτι στο θεμα της πρωην μου εχει μπει οριστικο τελος. Υπηρξε μια επαφη δηλαδη ενας καφες εξω οπου μιλησαμε, μετα ακουλουθησαν 3-4 μερες επικοινωνιας και απ τις δυο πλευρες οπου πηρα την πρωτοβουλια να της προτεινω εξοδο και ενω μου ειπε οτι θα με επαιρνει τηλ ειτε βγαιναμε ειτε οχι δεν με πηρε ποτε. Οταν της ειπα με απο δυο μερες οτι ηταν ακομψο αυτο αρχισε να μου μιλαει ειρωνικα λες και ημουν σκουπιδι. Για να σας προλαβω δεν εχει αλλον ειναι σιγουρο αυτο και εμαθα απο κοινους γνωστους οτι ηταν μαζι μου επειδη ειχε βολευτει και περνουσε καλα. "Αηδιασα" οταν το εμαθα. Τελοσπαντων, αρκετα με την πρωην. Τωρα δυο μηνες μετα απ ολα αυτα ειμαι σιγα σιγα ξανα ο παλιος μου εαυτος, βολτες, αθληση, δουλιτσα κτλ κτλ. Εχω γνωρισει και μια κοπελα οπου βγηκαμε μια φορα, περασαμε πολυ ωραια και μιλαμε που και που. Το θεμα ειναι οτι αυτη ψηνεται πολυ κ εγω απ τη πλευρα μου βλεπω πραγματα που δεν τα ειχα δει σε αλλη, αλλα μεσα μου ειμαι πολυ διστακτικος. Δηλαδη ενω ξερω οτι αν δεν δωσω μια ευκαρια σε αυτο το καινουριο ισως να το μετανιωσω στο μελλον, απ την αλλη δε θελω να ξεκινησω κατι χωρις να ειμαι 100 τοις εκατο σιγουρος. Τι να κανω? Και δεν ειναι οτι την κοροιδευω τη καινουρια, ισα ισα εχουμε μιλησει για ολα αυτα και εχει καταννοησει την ολη φαση...


Καλησπερα αγαπητέ....χμμμ είδες τελικά που σου λέγαμε ότι δεν έχει μέλλον αυτή η σχέση και ότι εκείνη δεν σε θέλει άλλο.....πολύ άσχημο αυτό που εμαθες....η ωμή αλήθεια ......όμως σου έκανε καλό γιατί σε ταρακούνησε.....χαίρομαι που ήρθε κάτι νέο και ενδιαφέρον στη ζωή σου ............λες όμως ότι δεν είσαι έτοιμος και δεν νιώθεις σίγουρος εκατό τοις εκατό να προχωρήσεις με την άλλη σε σχέση παρόλο που έχεις όλη τη καλή πρόθεση για εκείνη....

Όμως τι ειναι αυτό που σε φρενάρει...; Εκείνη λες ότι δείχνει να γουστάρει με τα χίλια....εσύ όμως που κολλάς;

----------


## gl08

Δε θα κρυφτώ, σίγουρα δεν έχω ξεπεράσει 100 τοις εκατό ότι έγινε με πρώην, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δε σημαίνει ότι ΑΝ μου στείλει θα γυρίσω Πίσω, περισσοτερο θα τη βρίσω! Θα σου κάνω μια σύγκριση για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις, μετά το πρώτο ραντεβού με την πρώην μου όταν γύρισα σπίτι είχα πάθει τη πλάκα μου που λέμε και είχα το άγχος για το πότε θα ξαναμιλήσουμε και τα γνωστα άσχετα από τη κατάληξη που είχε όλο αυτο. Τώρα με τη νέα κοπέλα παρόλο που πέρασα ωραία και γελασαμε πολύ όταν γύρισα σπίτι δεν είχα αυτή την ανυπομονησία, τη τρέλα. Ήμουν και είμαι πιο χαλαρός.

----------


## Miliva21

> Δε θα κρυφτώ, σίγουρα δεν έχω ξεπεράσει 100 τοις εκατό ότι έγινε με πρώην, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δε σημαίνει ότι ΑΝ μου στείλει θα γυρίσω Πίσω, περισσοτερο θα τη βρίσω! Θα σου κάνω μια σύγκριση για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις, μετά το πρώτο ραντεβού με την πρώην μου όταν γύρισα σπίτι είχα πάθει τη πλάκα μου που λέμε και είχα το άγχος για το πότε θα ξαναμιλήσουμε και τα γνωστα άσχετα από τη κατάληξη που είχε όλο αυτο. Τώρα με τη νέα κοπέλα παρόλο που πέρασα ωραία και γελασαμε πολύ όταν γύρισα σπίτι δεν είχα αυτή την ανυπομονησία, τη τρέλα. Ήμουν και είμαι πιο χαλαρός.


Λογικό είναι να σε προβληματίζουν όλα αυτά με τη πρώην γιατί είναι πολύ πρόσφατα....θετικό πάντως ότι έχεις ξενερωσει και δεν θα θέλες να τη ξανά δεις .......

Εεεεε εντάξει και συ τώρα....μη συγκρίνεις καταστάσεις...η πρώην ειναι ολόκληρο κεφάλαιο...όπως και να το κάνουμε έχετε περάσει πράγματα μαζί........εχετε κλάψει έχετε γελάσει έχετε τσακωθεί....τα έχετε βρει.....σου είχε μείνει και απωθημένο και είχες κολλήσει μαζί της γιατί σε έφτυνε.....νταξει.... είναι το γνωστό οικείο πραγμα ...η γνωστή παλια ιστορία...

Είναι άδικο να το συγκρίνεις με την άλλη κοπέλα γιατί είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα ....αυτή δεν τη ξέρεις καλά...δεν έχεις δεθεί...δεν ξέρεις καν τι της αρέσει και τι όχι.....δεν έχεις ιδέα πως θα είστε μαζί σαν ζευγάρι...μη περίμενεις και εσύ να φτάσεις στο βήμα 100 ενώ είστε ακόμα στο 1 ( και αυτό παιζεται)...…

Γνωμη μου να είσαι ειλικρινής απέναντι στη νέα κοπέλα γτ δεν σου φταίει σε τίποτα να τη πληγώσεις για τη πρώην.....
Καλύτερα να της πεις να πάτε πιο αργά...πες της ότι θέλεις να γνωριστείτε πρώτα καλύτερα και ότι θα σου άρεσε να βγαίνετε αρχικά φιλικά γτ δεν θες να τη πληγώσεις.....δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου και στη γνωριμία σας

----------


## λουλούδι

> Καλύτερα να της πεις να πάτε πιο αργά...πες της ότι θέλεις να γνωριστείτε πρώτα καλύτερα και ότι θα σου άρεσε να βγαίνετε αρχικά φιλικά γτ δεν θες να τη πληγώσεις.....δώσε χρόνο στον εαυτό σου και στη γνωριμία σας


Ναι, και εγω αυτο θα ελεγα, οχι για να μην την πληγωσεις, αλλα για να μην πληγωθεις εσυ. Εσυ τωρα εισαι σε αμυνα..........δεν δενεσαι για να μην πληγωθεις..........οποτε προχωρηστε σιγα σιγα μεχρι να μαθεις τα χουγια της και να μαθει τα δικα σου και μετα κανετε κατι.........δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να βιαστεις.......και αυτη αν σε αγαπαει θα σε περιμενει........μην της δειξεις ψευτικο ενδιαφερον, να εισαι ο εαυτος σου.........και ολα θα πανε καλα.........πολυ χαρηκα για την εξελιξη που ειχες, το να την ξεπερασεις την κωλοπρωην και να βρεις τον παλιο σου εαυτο και κατι καινουριο............επρεπε να πετας στα συννεφα.......νεος εισαι, μικρος εισαι, εφυγες απο μια κατασταση προβληματικη, εχεις χομπυ, και τωρα γνωρισες μια μαλλον καλη κοπελα, καιρος να προχωρησεις παρακατω!!!!!!!!!!!!! Να γελας και να χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gl08

Ναι το έχω κάνει αυτό Δηλαδή της έχω μιλήσει ανοιχτά για όλα αυτά και μου είπε ότι κάνεις δεν βιάζεται και αν είναι να γίνει κάτι θα έρθει από μόνο του. Επίσης της ζήτησα και συγγνώμη γιατί αισθάνομαι σαν αυτούς που δε ξέρουν τι θέλουν αλλά μου είπε να μη ζητάω συγγνώμη απ τη στιγμή που της εξηγησα. Γενικά στο τομέα της επικοινωνίας το έχουμε αρκετά δλδ έχουμε εμπιστευτεί πράγματα ο ενας στον άλλον που με πρώην μου ας πούμε δεν είχα κουβέντιασε ούτε κατά διαννοια. Δεν μπαίνω σε τρυπάνι συγκρίσεων απλά για να καταλάβετε. Απλά δεν έχω βρεθεί ξανά σε παρόμοια κατάσταση στο παρελθόν και "αγχωνομαι" λίγο για το πώς το διαχειριστω. Εντάξει της εξήγησα και μίλησα ανοιχτά αλλά αν δεν μου βγει θα στεναχωρηθεί και δε θα είναι ωραίο μετά...

----------


## λουλούδι

> Ναι το έχω κάνει αυτό Δηλαδή της έχω μιλήσει ανοιχτά για όλα αυτά και μου είπε ότι κάνεις δεν βιάζεται και αν είναι να γίνει κάτι θα έρθει από μόνο του. Επίσης της ζήτησα και συγγνώμη γιατί αισθάνομαι σαν αυτούς που δε ξέρουν τι θέλουν αλλά μου είπε να μη ζητάω συγγνώμη απ τη στιγμή που της εξηγησα. Γενικά στο τομέα της επικοινωνίας το έχουμε αρκετά δλδ έχουμε εμπιστευτεί πράγματα ο ενας στον άλλον που με πρώην μου ας πούμε δεν είχα κουβέντιασε ούτε κατά διαννοια. Δεν μπαίνω σε τρυπάνι συγκρίσεων απλά για να καταλάβετε. Απλά δεν έχω βρεθεί ξανά σε παρόμοια κατάσταση στο παρελθόν και "αγχωνομαι" λίγο για το πώς το διαχειριστω. Εντάξει της εξήγησα και μίλησα ανοιχτά αλλά αν δεν μου βγει θα στεναχωρηθεί και δε θα είναι ωραίο μετά...


Γιατι να μη σου βγει την εχεις δεδομενη; Λαθος σου, θα χασεις κατι πολυ καλο. Προτιμας δηλαδη την πρωην; Ε τοτε μην κλαις μετα αμα βρεις ξανα μια σαν την πρωην, ο καθενας παιρνει αυτο που του αξιζει, οντως ισχυει αυτο τελικα.

----------


## gl08

> Γιατι να μη σου βγει την εχεις δεδομενη; Λαθος σου, θα χασεις κατι πολυ καλο. Προτιμας δηλαδη την πρωην; Ε τοτε μην κλαις μετα αμα βρεις ξανα μια σαν την πρωην, ο καθενας παιρνει αυτο που του αξιζει, οντως ισχυει αυτο τελικα.


Καλά ότι να ναι! Εγώ φταίω που ανοίγω θέμα και ζητάω μια 2η γνώμη από αγνώστους!

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Συνεχιστε να βγαινετε καμια βολτα, ο σωστος ερωτας ερχεται μεσα απο τις στιγμές. Αμα περιμενεις καμια να σου κανει τρελο κλικ απο την αρχη, μαλλον θα τραβηξεις τα ιδια. Μην λυπασε αν δεν καταληξει καπου, περαστε καλα και αν ειναι να γινει θα γινει, καλα σου ειπε η κοπελα.

----------

